#juju-gui 2012-11-26
<gary_poster> Hi everyone
<gary_poster> bcsaller, when you are available (hopefully this morning) we should try to have the call we were supposed to have Wednesday afternoon.  I've read the reviews of your branch, and will also look at the code
<gary_poster> Everybody, I just did some kanban surgery.  (1) I moved the cards for the environment view refactoring to the "secondary story," which has a WIP limit of 3.
<gary_poster> This includes bcsaller's active card
<gary_poster> (2) I reduced the WIP limit for the primary story to 5.
<gary_poster> We should all be able to work on primary or secondary story at any time, which have a total WIP of 8.
<gary_poster> (3) I moved almost all of the pending tasks to the backlog.
<gary_poster> The only ones that stayed were ones that I thought had some reasonable connection to our new story.
<gary_poster> (4) I moved all of the "Easy charm-based Juju GUI deployment" cards from the backlog to the active tasks for the primary project
<gary_poster> That's it.
<gary_poster> Keep on working on your in-progress cards; this only affects upcoming cards.
<gary_poster> I'll send an email to this effect as well, for people who are not online right now.
<gary_poster> (I'd like it if we had a public mailing list...)
<frankban> gary_poster: cool, and re bug 1074412, It could be interesting to have a charm that switches from real env to improv based on a config flag (e.g. staging = true). Anyway, maybe that card should be considered blocked until bug 1074410 is reviewed and lands
<_mup_> Bug #1074412: Need GUI charm that connects to its environment <deploy-story> <juju-gui:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074412 >
<_mup_> Bug #1074410: Need juju GUI charm that connects to improv <deploy-story> <juju-gui:In Progress by frankban> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074410 >
<gary_poster> frankban, big +1 that we should allow both
<gary_poster> and yes, frankban , we should get that landed. I'm getting an email finished then will switch to reviews (though we have a meeting in one hour).  If you can find someone else to do that charm review other than me, that's completely fine by me.
<gary_poster> I don't think that card is necessarily blocked--you could work from your branch--but I agree that ideally it would land first.
<gary_poster> eh, too many unclear prepositions
<gary_poster> eh, incorrect use of grammatical term
<gary_poster> I think I should admit that I slept horribly last night and move on ;-)
<frankban> gary_poster: re horrible night: :-(  and I agree to leave that card unblocked. Indeed I think I will even start that card ;-)
<gary_poster> frankban, that will be difficult with the current WIP.  Are one of those three review cards super fast to review so we can clear it out and make room for you?  I can switch to that really quickly if so
<gary_poster> Maybe teknico's is small...
<teknico> it indeed is :-) and benji got wind of a few problems with it already
<gary_poster> ok looking
<teknico> gary_poster, btw, you'll recognize that card as connected to one of my goals for next year :-)
<gary_poster> teknico, I did :-)
<teknico> speaking of which, I have a nice little quiz: counting yuidoc and sphinx and README, do we have more or less than 1000 lines of docs? :-)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> I'll guess less, teknico 
<teknico> gary_poster, you'd guess wrong, they are slightly more than that :-)
<gary_poster> lol, trick question!
<teknico> yep :-)
<gary_poster> teknico, approved.  I agreed with benji in two places and disagreed in one or two.
<hazmat> gary_poster, i guess an lp group mailing list doesnt qualify as a public mailing list.
<hazmat> still tied to group membership it seems
<gary_poster> hazmat, if it is publicly viewable and anyone can join it does
<gary_poster> I thought it was not
<gary_poster> I also thought you wanted to get rid of the "peeps" name :-)
<hazmat> gary_poster, there are two groups.. an old private one, and a new public one, the public one (~juju-gui) owns the current repo
<gary_poster> oh cool, you just made a new list, I see
<gary_poster> thank you
<gary_poster> that's good for me
<gary_poster> we just need to get everybody to join it and then we are good to go
 * gary_poster joins it
<hazmat> gary_poster, i'm not sure that's the right solution yet
<hazmat> gary_poster, i'd like a mailing list which doesn't require commit access to join
<gary_poster> hazmat, ah, excellent point
<hazmat> i guess i need to talk to IS about setting up a mailing list for us on the non lp mailman infrastrucutre
 * hazmat deactivates the new list
<gary_poster> or we make a group in LP that is only for discussion
<gary_poster> and we make ~juju-gui a member
<gary_poster> and we're done
<gary_poster> well, after setting up the mailing list :-P
<hazmat> that's reasonable at the cost of requiring lp membership ;-) ... so something like ~juju-gui-users  would do it
<gary_poster> right
<teknico> gary_poster, I pushed a new revision of my branch, but I reckon you still saw the original one when reviewing it
<gary_poster> teknico, yes
<teknico> gary_poster, how do I let Rietveld know that there's a new revision available?
<gary_poster> that's what appspot had when I started teknico .  you use lbox propose -cr again
<teknico> gary_poster, oh, just like that, ok
<gary_poster> whoa!  goodspud!
<bac> hi everybody.
<gary_poster> hi!
<gary_poster> hi bac :-)
<hazmat> goodspud!
<hazmat> goodspud, you survived vegas or bust i take it
<goodspud> hazmat, hey dude
<goodspud> One night in Vegas was enough for me
<goodspud> I'm now poor
<goodspud> Hence having to work
<goodspud> And hello everybody
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> hi
<hazmat> usability review hangout -> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1e075106a1c967e3fe6c18d4e67718622cc38d11
<Makyo> hazmat, thanks
<gary_poster> jovan2 we are in the calendar hangout https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1e075106a1c967e3fe6c18d4e67718622cc38d11
<jovan2> gary_poster: hi there is some confusion here, will be with you shortly
<gary_poster> ack
<hazmat> bcsaller, frankban ^
<bcsaller> one sec
<gary_poster> frankban, is your net connection jumping up and down like a rabbit? :-)
<frankban> gary_poster: restarted the router, hope it will stop jumping :-)
<gary_poster> :-) cool good luck
<teknico> is anyone else having problems pulling trunk? I get "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<frankban> teknico: same error here
<teknico> launchpad working again now
<Makyo> bac, going to make coffee, but here's a paste of what's happening when I save (or `touch`) the less stylesheet: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1389240/ If I run it through lessc, though, I don't get any of those errors.
<bac> Makyo: ok, can we chat later?  still on call and then lunch.
<Makyo> bac, Of course.  Thanks for volunteering/being volunteered :)
<benji> Why did I recieve a notice about a juju-gui mailing list that is (now) disactivated?
<gary_poster> because the world is a mysterious place, filled with decisions that are sometimes undone :-)
<teknico> benji, I got your latest reply about my branch via email, and I see it on the merge proposal on launchpad, but it does not show up on rietveld?!
<teknico> benji, anyway, the reason you did not see my comments inline is that I just replied on the main page :-)
<benji> teknico: I figured.
<teknico> benji, and I always thought about the shim script as written in python, it didn't even occur to me to write in bash :-)
<teknico> to write *it
<benji> Python may well be the better way.
<teknico> it always was and always will be ;-)
<teknico> (at least when compared with shell scripts)
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> bac and benji did you see BjornT's proposal to make lp2kanban automatically make cards from bugs?
<benji> gary_poster: I did.  I figured I would review it today.
<bac> no
<gary_poster> cool benji
<gary_poster> bac https://code.launchpad.net/~bjornt/lp2kanban/bugs-to-cards/+merge/135909
<bac> hi Makyo, sorry for the delay
<Makyo> bac, No worries.
<bac> Makyo: yes, i've seen these LESS errors too.  mainly upon saving the stylesheet when editing with emacs
<bac> and bin/generateTemplates does not have the error
<Makyo> bac, Ah!  Hmm.. wonder if it's catching vim's swap file or something
<bac> Makyo: with emacs a file called #stylesheet.less# is created while editing and is deleted on save.  i thought it might be part of the problem
<bac> Makyo: i find it highly annoying but since it didn't actualy impact the stylesheet generation i wasn't too upset about it
<Makyo> bac, makes sense.  I'll play around with it.  It was doing that with touch, too, but I did still have the file open in vim in another terminal
<bac> ok, i haven't experimented with touch
 * bac finds the competing CharmCollectionViews highly confusing
<gary_poster> bac, fwiw, my opinion about the CharmCollectionViews situation is at the top of app/views/charm.js
<bac> gary_poster: i saw that later.
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> benji, are you going to be able to review frankban's charm branch before your EoD?  If not, it would be fair to him to try and find someone else so he does not have to wait longer.  (I'm about to focus on my review)
<gary_poster> benji___, I should say
<benji> gary_poster: sure, I'll look at it now
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<gary_poster> Hey bcsaller, in your branch environment.js loses a whole bunch of code that doesn't show up anywhere else yet as far as far as I can tell.  Am I wrong?  If not, I expect that the missing code is supposed to go into the other topology modules eventually; but can we land this gradually before then?  I ran out of time today.  Could you ping me tomorrow as soon as you are ready to talk so we can talk through the branch
<gary_poster>  tomorrow morning?
<gary_poster> night all
<Makyo> Night.
<bcsaller> gary_poster: you're correct, it belongs in the modules, and yes, we can chat tomorrow
#juju-gui 2012-11-27
<benji> I can't find any general practitioners open yet.  I guess doctors don't like to get an early start.
<gary_poster> heh, yeah, I find 9 AM is the magical starting time typically
<gary_poster> frankban, just approved "tests mutate/break uri" branch
<gary_poster> good to land
<gary_poster> thank you!
<frankban> gary_poster: cool, thanks
<gary_poster> welcome.
<frankban> gary_poster: hum... the merge is full of conflicts, do we now use "describe" inside "YUI(GlobalConfig).use..." in tests?
<gary_poster> frankban, ah :-( yes, we do that in some and we are due for a discussion about the pattern this Friday
<gary_poster> I think it is the right change to make
<gary_poster> but we should talk about it
<gary_poster> meanwhile, reconciling with the conflicts is the right practical thing to do I think
<frankban> gary_poster: yes, I am going to do that. 
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> bcsaller, yo
<bcsaller> gary_poster: hey, want to talk through things at 9:30?
<gary_poster> bcsaller, sounds good thanks
<frankban> gary_poster: this may or may not be related, but test filtering (?grep=) does not seem to work with new style tests (those wrapped by YUI)
<gary_poster> frankban, :-(
<gary_poster> frankban, thank you for discovering and reporting that.  GO ahead with the merge now
<gary_poster> We might have to revert the overarching change after discussion
<gary_poster> BUt that can be separate
<frankban> gary_poster: landed
<gary_poster> frankban, yay thanks
<bac> hi gary_poster, you have a minute?
<gary_poster> on call bac.  will take awhile.  need something soon?
<bac> gary_poster: just wanted to chat about approaches to charm panel testing
<gary_poster> bac bcsaller benji frankban goodspud (?) hazmat jovan2 Makyo mattuk1972 (if you wanna?) teknico call in 2
<gary_poster> bcsaller, gonna have lunch then will check back in with you
<bcsaller> gary_poster: sounds good
<benji> gary_poster: is there a way I can signal that I have done the UX review?  (artifact-wise, other than just telling the people involved)
<Makyo> Window guys are coming by today, I guess?  Out for just a few to get things ready for them...
<gary_poster> benji no.  I added my name as a tag after I did the review, but you already had your name there
<benji> gary_poster: ok; for what it's worth, I have done my review
<gary_poster> ok thanks benji
<gary_poster> bcsaller, you available at 1:00PM to continue?  1:30?
<bcsaller> gary_poster: lets say 1:30
<gary_poster> cool, talk to you then
<benji> gary_poster: I have come to believe that bug 1078978 does not exist.  Have a moment to discuss?
<_mup_> Bug #1078978: CSS is not minified in static deployment <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1078978 >
<gary_poster> heh, sure benji
<gary_poster> juju-ui benji
 * benji drags himself off to the doctor's office.
<Makyo> gary_poster, good news: the serving-css-from-wrong-path seems to have been a problem with merging with trunk and a previous change causing strange behavior.  Should I just mark the bug as invalid?
<gary_poster> Makyo, yes, cool and sorry you encountered that annoyance
<Makyo> gary_poster, Good that it was something so simple. 
<gary_poster> agreed :-)
<benji> Is "You have big puss pockets." a compliment?
<bac> benji: depends on where they are
<benji> lol
<bac> benji: are you likely to pull through?
<benji> bac: it is touch and go, but the codine should improve things
<bac> gary_poster, benji: either of you have time for a quick call?
<gary_poster> bac, I can
<bac> cool
<benji> bac: sure
<benji> oh, Gary wins
<gary_poster> you have puss pockets.  I'm pretty sure those are like cooties
<bac> gary_poster: normal hangouty place?
<gary_poster> bac, yeah juju-ui
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> benji, I don't think that the bzr ignore approach will work for what Matt wants
<gary_poster> Could be wrong
<gary_poster> Sorry s/Matt/Makyo
<benji> hmm, I wonder if I misunderstood the intent of the branch
 * benji looks again
<gary_poster> This changes the watch function
<gary_poster> which the debug server uses
<gary_poster> to always keep generated files up to date
<gary_poster> I think?
<gary_poster> yeah
<benji> oh, you're right
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> in that case my comment is a subset of the comment I want to make: i.e., the only things that should be watched are those that bzr knows about
<benji> that's the approach we take in the Makefile, and it is reasonable
<gary_poster> that sounds nice.  OTOH, changing that involves more work
<gary_poster> I think this is a nice incremental improvement
<gary_poster> Though maybe if I knew how to call out to shell from JS I'd feel differently ;-)
<benji> require('child_process').exec('rm -rf /')
<benji> oh, and there is a second argument that is a function that is called for each line of output generated by the subprocess
<benji> (or something like that)
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> Makyo ^^^
<gary_poster> thanks benji
<benji> my pleasure
<Makyo> benji, gary_poster, with vim, there are 10 files total that the watcher sees: 3x 4913, 3x stylesheet.less~, 4x stylesheet.less.  The files are created/deleted/modified within a few milliseconds and node does something for each of them.  Given bzr's speed, I don't know how well that'd work, because by the time it got done checking whether the first 4913 file existed, the other two would've been created and removed, and ditto the backup~ fi
<Makyo> le.
<Makyo> I don't know if the watcher queues the rest.
<benji> Makyo: interesting
<gary_poster> speed is an interesting question, fair enough
<Makyo> I'm not quite sure how/when emacs' #stylesheet.less# works
<benji> it sounds like a file change should place the file name in a list of pending files and schedule a regeneration for a short time in the future (e.g., 1 second)
<gary_poster> I'm not sure that is necessary
<benji> any more file changes will push the regeneration further out; when the alarm finally goes off we can consult bzr to see if any of the changed files are under its management, and if so, do the work
<Makyo> I was originally thinking a whitelist would work, but then we'd have to update that list every time we add a new file...
<gary_poster> bzr ls -V is not *that* slow
<gary_poster> .064s for me
<benji> yeah, it may be an unneccesray optimization
<Makyo> gary_poster, true, and I suppose it will return false both if the file exists and is not under vc, and if the file doesn't exist.
<gary_poster> it is not a matter of checking, I don't think Makyo . You'd use that to get your list of files
<Makyo> gary_poster, I see.
<gary_poster> may not work well with fs.watch though...
<gary_poster> looking...
<benji> if speed is a problem, the first optimization would be to cache the results of "bzr ls -V" for, say, a second; that would eliminate several runs in the flurry-of-temp-files scenario
<gary_poster> I think if we are really running into this, we should land what Makyo has as a nice improvement of the status quo and move on
<gary_poster> Makyo, I was wrong that you would get your list of files that way, I think.  But I still suspect that shelling out to bzr ls would be fine
<benji> I'm a big fan of not letting the perfect be the enemy of the good.  I'm also somewhat fuzzy on where the line is between good and ok-but-will-hurt-you-in-the-future.
<gary_poster> heh, fair enough
<Makyo> I think that, in this case, the only future difficulty we'd have to worry about would be a different editor creating different files (and even then, it's on the editor's user whether or not they care enough - this was bugging me while debugging LESS)
<benji> Makyo: what is the failure mode?
<gary_poster> The bigger worry is that we are not including something in the compilation that should be included
<gary_poster> that would be surprising
<gary_poster> bigger worry IMO
<benji> I also suspect the magic filename "4913" is likely to vary over time, neccesitating frequent upkeep.
<gary_poster> Makyo, maybe a good way to do what we want here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bazaar/2008q3/047134.html
<Makyo> benji, It's been in there since 2009, but yeah, I get that.  I can try gary_poster's suggestion, though, see how that works
<gary_poster> same speed as ls, but more direct answer
<gary_poster> bzr ls I mean
<gary_poster> speed is all in Python's VM I suspect
<gary_poster> startup cost
<benji> heh, if the file 4913 exists vim will then try to create a file named 5036, and keep adding 123 until it finds an unused file name
<gary_poster> heh
<Makyo> Ooh, good catch, just found the source for that.
<Makyo> Oh, vim...must you be so coy? 9.9
<benji> ok, I'm getting dizzy now, probably from the codine; I'll (likely) see you guys tomorrow.
<gary_poster> good luck benji.  feel better
<Makyo> gary_poster, I have it working with using bzr to check.  Like me to reproprose?
<Makyo> -r
<gary_poster> sure Makyo 
<Makyo> Reproposed (will remove the commented out bit if we go down this path)
<gary_poster> Makyo, Iapproved with some important changes
<gary_poster> have a good evening
<Makyo> gary_poster, thanks, you too
#juju-gui 2012-11-28
<benji> This looks like it might be nice: http://vojtajina.github.com/testacular/
<gary_poster> frightening name
<hazmat> https://github.com/yui/yeti
<hazmat> :-)
<hazmat> some similiarities for both.. remote control browser testing
<hazmat> yeti has support for mocha as well
<benji> yeti looks good too; I like the code coverage support (hopefully it can also tell you which lines were covered)
<gary_poster> bcsaller, I'm afraid I started my review before Nicola's came in, so you'll need to do the reconsiliation
<gary_poster> reconciliation
<bcsaller> gary_poster: thanks, and np
<gary_poster> welcome
<teknico> oh, I didn't tag myself as reviewer on the card, sorry about that
<teknico> well, should anyone feel like writing more docs, they need to know that they'll not be (left) alone in such a woeful endeavor ;-) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bcsaller/juju-gui/framework-docs/revision/261
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> hey gary_poster got a sec to talk about a problem with re-rendering the picker?
<gary_poster> Good stuff teknico, thanks
<gary_poster> bac sure
<gary_poster> bac juju-ui is open
<bac> k
<benji> gary_poster: I did a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~bjornt/lp2kanban/bugs-to-cards/+merge/135909; but I think that's it for me today.  I'm going to have to bow out.
<benji> I'll be checking email and IRC periodically.
<gary_poster> ok benji.  feel better and thanks for review
<gary_poster> Hey Makyo.  Would you be amenable to moving the regular daily meeting time to half an hour earlier?  I have a conflict with the current time every other Wednesday (including today :-P )
<gary_poster> I ask you first because it is closest to your starting time
<Makyo> That's fine.
<gary_poster> cool thank you
<Makyo> Will be having the window guys come in a few to do proper measurements, but they should be out by then.  Said 5 minutes.
<gary_poster> bac bcsaller benji frankban goodspud hazmat jovan2 teknico, I'm moving the daily meeting time half an hour earlier unless you all object.  I have a conflict with the current time every other Wednesday.  Please lemme know if this is OK or not.  I want to make the change today, since I have a conflict today.
<goodspud> It's fine with me
<bac> k
<gary_poster> (that will mean that the call is in 28 minutes, not 58)
<gary_poster> thx
<jovan2> ok with me
<teknico> that's ok
<frankban> ok
<gary_poster> thanks everyone.  that only leaves bcsaller, hazmat and benji.  hazmat and benji are not around, so I will optimistically make the change now.
<bcsaller> oh, its fine with me
<goodspud> Makyo, I've noticed a vastly different rendering quality of the GUI between Chrome (great) and Firefox (poop). Has this been noticed before or raised as a bug?
<gary_poster> :-) thanks bcsaller 
<gary_poster> goodspud, heh, you should have seen FF before Makyo did magic spells on it.  Seriously.  Unusable.
<Makyo> goodspud, Yes, it's an incremental change process on that.  It's still better than it was, and hopefully it'll get better still.
<Makyo> It was....awful.
<gary_poster> yeah :-)
<goodspud> I have full confidence in you
<goodspud> :)
<goodspud> Stoopid browser compatibility issues. Why can't they all just get along!
<Makyo> goodspud, yeah.  It's all FF internals, too, which is disappointing.  It's like they don't even care! :)
<gary_poster> hey bcsaller, I'm thinking of moving "the topology/service prototype" card to Done-done.  Maybe the deliverable was the reviews?
<bcsaller> gary_poster: that makes sense to me
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> Hey Makyo, any way we can see those UX check cards moved by the time we start our call?  I'm happy to make anything I can do to help my top priority :-)
<gary_poster> I see one card move of happiness...
<goodspud> gary_poster, speaking of "cards", any chance I could get access to the Kanban board again? Do we have enough licences? 
<gary_poster> goodspud, oh, good question.  I'll start and get back to you
<goodspud> gary_poster, chur bru (he says with a kiwi accent)
<gary_poster> lol
<Makyo> gary_poster, Yeah, sorry, spaced that in my haste.  mattuk1972 (or if goodspud is willing/able/etc), willing to take a look at something really quick?
<mattuk1972> makyo, sure
<goodspud> Makyo, free and willing
<goodspud> I'm sitting next to mattuk1972 so we can look together
<Makyo> Cool
<mattuk1972> aww
<gary_poster> heh
<Makyo> I made a subordinate on http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/ and added relations.  The branch allows you to click the relation indicator to keep those relations visible, so you can drag stuff around and clarify or whatever.
<Makyo> jovan2 was okay with the interaction, but wanted to clarify that the indicator change (text to blue, bold, italics) was enough of an indicator of a toggle, or should we do something different?
<gary_poster> goodspud, you should have access using your previous credentials.  You still know what they are?
<goodspud> gary_poster... um... let me try
<gary_poster> :-)
<goodspud> gary_poster. Sorted
<gary_poster> awesome goodspud 
<goodspud> Thank you
<goodspud> And Makyo, we are discussing your question.... please hold caller.
<Makyo> goodspud, *smoothjazz*
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> bac bcsaller benji (probably not) frankban goodspud hazmat (probably not) jovan2 Makyo mattuk1972 teknico call in 2, or once I get back from restarting my computer...
<bac> teknico: that's a cool site
<teknico> bac, it is, isn't it? :-)
<teknico> adrian is a frickin' genius :-)
<bac> teknico: have you annotated any?
<teknico> bac, not yet, I discovered it yesterday
<teknico> bac, http://www.holovaty.com/writing/soundslice/
<Makyo> bcsaller or gary_poster - Should I look into starting one of the component framework cards, or stick with story 1?
<Makyo> (I ask because I don't have much experience with charming, though I suppose there's no time like the present)
<bcsaller> Makyo: its still a little too soon I think, I'd like to land the doc and then talk through the plan
<Makyo> bcsaller, alright
<teknico> gary_poster, I'm looking at working on #1074425, any chance of an intro to the subject?
<_mup_> Bug #1074425: Make charm turn off console and any other debug code <deploy-story> <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074425 >
<gary_poster> Makyo, maybe you could pair with teknico on that one?
<gary_poster> teknico, Makyo I can talk in half an hour
<gary_poster> I have a mtg in 1
<Makyo> Alright
<teknico> gary_poster, ok, thanks
<goodspud> Makyo, you free for a chat? Hangout is currently free
<Makyo> goodspud, Yep, hopping on
<gary_poster> Makyo, lemme know when you are off call and I'll start one with you and teknico 
<Makyo> Free.
<gary_poster> cool.  teknico you available?
<teknico> I am
<gary_poster> Makyo, teknico, to the juju-ui batcave!
<teknico> frankban, care to come up to the juju-ui room for a little while?
<frankban> teknico: joining
<frankban> Makyo, teknico: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1394865/
<teknico> frankban, thanks
<teknico> Makyo, what do you see at https://enigma.admin.canonical.com/ ? :-)
<Makyo> teknico, nothing :P  I'm talking with IS about it.  Plowing through the source of the charm meanwhile.
<Makyo> teknico, I should have access, but don't.  They're on it.
<teknico> Makyo, oh, so you're on it already, great
<teknico> Makyo, I see a Django 404 page with DEBUG = True :-)
<Makyo> Whups :)
<Makyo> teknico, ping (if you're still around; will email otherwise)
<teknico> Makyo, yep, still here
<Makyo> teknico, There's already a config/config.js.template in the charm, it looks like.  If we go the JSON route, we'll have to take that into account.
<teknico> Makyo, oh right, we're using templating right now to generate it
<teknico> good catch
<gary_poster> Makyo, everything going ok?  Please feel free to ping me if you think it might help
<Makyo> gary_poster, going well, doing some testing with JSON stuff.  I do have a question, though; should I land the bzr file check branch from yesterday, or wait for input when benji's feeling better?  It's a slack task, so no biggie.
<gary_poster> Makyo, land it IMO.  I think he will like it, and if not he can file a bug :-)
<Makyo> gary_poster, alright :)
<Makyo> gary_poster, also, IS is working on getting me set up with canonistack.  I should be, but am not, somehow; the scheduled downtime window was in the way.
<gary_poster> Makyo, :-/ ok.  You are doing ok with LXC/EC2?
<Makyo> gary_poster, I don't have an EC2 acct yet, trying with LXC currently
<gary_poster> ok.  slow
<Makyo> Yeah :/
<bac> gary_poster: did you hear any more from gmb about kanban and blueprints?  i did not.
<gary_poster> me either bac
<bac> hey gary_poster, for a charm, when does the is_subordinate property get fleshed out?
<gary_poster> no idea bac.  bcsaller ^^^ ?
<bac> my filter is not working as is_subordinate is undefined for all charms when the charm panel renders the results from the charm store
<bac> for some this is provably wrong (eg rsyslog-forwarder)
<gary_poster> oh
<gary_poster> nm bcsaller 
<gary_poster> I thought this was in the charm
<bcsaller> np
<bac> -on- the charm
<gary_poster> bac, one sec lemme look
<gary_poster> this may end up being more complicated than you had hoped :-/
<gary_poster> bac, I think a call may be in order.  juju-ui?
<bac> k
<gary_poster> hazmat, you around?  bac and I have some charm store search questions for you
<hazmat> gary_poster, shoot
<gary_poster> hazmat, could you join juju-ui?
<hazmat> inbound
<gary_poster> bug 1084256
<_mup_> Bug #1084256: Please include subordinate flag in search results <charmworld:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1084256 >
<gary_poster> bug 1084257
<_mup_> Bug #1084257: Allow queries on whether a charm is subordinate <charmworld:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1084257 >
<hazmat> bac, gary_poster subordinate:true is live
<gary_poster> hazmat cool thanks.  Works nicely.  the subordinate flag in search results is the immediate blocker
<hazmat> gary_poster, 10m
<gary_poster> awesome thanks
<hazmat> gary_poster, bac subordinate in results is live
<hazmat> field only present if true
<gary_poster> hazmat looks great to me.  Thank you!
<hazmat> np
<gary_poster> bcsaller, you available for a quick call to check up on both of our progress?
<bcsaller> yeah
<gary_poster> bcsaller, juju-ui is open
<gary_poster> night all
#juju-gui 2012-11-29
<bac> hazmat: thanks for the subordinate addition.  it works now.
<hazmat> bac, cool
<gary_poster> teknico, everything good with bug 1074425?  Just checking since this was the first trans-Atlantic handoff we've had on the GUI team.
<_mup_> Bug #1074425: Make charm turn off console and any other debug code <deploy-story> <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074425 >
<frankban> just deployed wordpress + mysql on ec2 using juju-gui charm! \o/ that's awesome, good work guys ;-) http://ec2-54-234-19-148.compute-1.amazonaws.com/
<frankban> juju-gui inception: http://ec2-50-17-135-112.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8888/
<benji> cool
<gary_poster> That's awesome frankban :-)
<gary_poster> frankban, ready for call anytime
<gary_poster> I'm in hangout from calendar
<frankban> gary_poster: joining
 * teknico is back from lunch
<teknico> gary_poster, yep, got Makyo|out's email, working on it
<gary_poster> cool teknico 
<Makyo|out> \o/
<Makyo|out> Rock on, frankban.
 * Makyo|out back to cooking breakfast.
<bcsaller> gary_poster: submitted those doc changes, working on the next branch
<gary_poster> great bcsaller thanks.
<teknico> Makyo, quick call before the daily?
<Makyo> teknico, sure
<teknico> Makyo, https://tinyurl.com/see-emily-code
<Makyo> teknico, there
<teknico> Makyo, up and running: :-) http://ec2-54-242-61-222.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8888/
<gary_poster> teknico, Maybe we should have our call after the call marathon?
<teknico> gary_poster, oh, right, on a call with Makyo now
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> bcsaller, dragged the bug 1077067 into prototype lane.  Good, or coding?
<_mup_> Bug #1077067: Simple topology integration into environment view <juju-gui:In Progress by bcsaller> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077067 >
<bcsaller> gary_poster: I think coding is fine
<gary_poster> cool, did it
<goodspud> gary_poster, are our daily meetings at 3:30 from now on or just that time on Wednesday?
<gary_poster> goodspud from now on, assuming it is 3:29 for you :-)
<goodspud> Why yes, it is 3:29.... tick tick tick
<gary_poster> bac bcsaller benji frankban goodspud hazmat jovan2 Makyo teknico call in 1
<gary_poster> bcsaller, team call now in juju-ui
<gary_poster> benji hazmat starting without you
<gary_poster> arosales, you about?
<gary_poster> we'd like to start the other call
<arosales> gary_poster: coming
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<arosales> gary_poster: G+?
<gary_poster> arosales, check in canonical IRC
<gary_poster> gave you a link
 * arosales apologies I had this meeting starting at the top of the hour
<hazmat> hangout failure
<hazmat> gary_poster, so advisory.. is word fraught with connotation..
<hazmat> the gui has a single point of communication with the backend
<hazmat> if that point is precluded from write operations
 * hazmat senses a disturbance in the force
<jovan2> Hi all, I've updated the Upload of Config File wireframes, if you'd like to review again: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1Wpvj8Kykcqx-aa8Alq8tsU_dbkoE8o4EBYh3ZBWmbCo/edit
<gary_poster> jovan2, I don't have permission to comment
<jovan2> gary_poster: should be able to comment now
<Makyo> hazmat, I ran into an issue getting the charm up and running on canonistack.  Who would be a good person to ask about that?
<hazmat> Makyo, just grabbing some lunch.. but what's the issue?
<hazmat> Makyo, canonistack has a limited set of ip addresses, in the absence of using that you need an ssh proxy
<Makyo> unit_get('public-address') is returning the server-<GUID>.canonistack address, even with an allocated IP assigned to that machine.
<Makyo> hazmat, ^^^
<Makyo> hazmat, That's how the websocket url is set, so even though I can access the gui, it can't access the web socket.
<Makyo> But I can set up a proxy.
<hazmat> Makyo, 2 options.. use-floating-ip: true ...  in environments.yaml.. which may or may not work..depending on how many free ip addresses are available.. or the proxy
<hazmat> my understanding is that there is a dearth of public ip addrs..
<Makyo> hazmat, alright
<teknico> uhm, I'm trying to change the EC2 region in environments.yaml, but I get:
<teknico> error: Environments configuration error: /home/nl/.juju/environments.yaml: environments.ec2.region: expected 'us-east-1', got 'eu-west-1b'
<teknico> (when running "juju bootstrap")
<teknico> I wonder whether I need to set something on AWS
<gary_poster> I haven't seen that and don't know, sorry.  Ben or Kapil might be good to ask teknico 
<gary_poster> jovan2, commented
<jovan2> gary_poster, thanks, I'll take a look.
<teknico> bcsaller, hazmat, ^^ any idea on what's needed to change the EC2 region?
<hazmat> teknico, region: us-west-2 in enviornments.yaml
<hazmat> teknico, 1b is not region its an az
<hazmat> teknico, try eu-west-1
<bcsaller> teknico: juju/environment/config.py shows the list of valid regions
<teknico> hazmat, oh, I see, thanks
<hazmat> az can be specified via constraint
<teknico> yep, it worked :-)
<gary_poster> hazmat, you have mentioned to bac that the JS YAML parsers kinda suck.  I encountered that yesterday.  One is relatively robust in my limited tests but says it has problems working in the browser.  The other one I found works in the browser but is very limited in what it can understand (it didn't know about > or |, for instance).  Is there a known subset of YAML that juju relies on that we could test with, to see if
<gary_poster>  jovan2's design work might actually pan out, or does juju really effectively say "any YAML is good by us"?  If that's the case, the "parse YAML in the browser" may be a non-starter without more energy than we probably want to throw at it
<hazmat> gary_poster, we shouldn't be doing it. i thought we had discussed it b4
<hazmat> yes.. there is  a subset.. but.. its better to avoid it entirely if possible
<hazmat> gary_poster, for completeness.. this one looks good  https://github.com/nodeca/js-yaml
<hazmat> http://nodeca.github.com/js-yaml/
<hazmat> demo link
<hazmat> that's a big pile of javascript though
<hazmat> for very little value
<gary_poster> hazmat, this is coming from UX.  Depends on how strongly they believe in this then as to how much we should push back/explore...
<gary_poster> I saw that one
<gary_poster> In fact am using considering it in a branch on the server side
<gary_poster> but it says
<hazmat> gary_poster, its not reasonable.. the server can barf on it, and we can present the error to theuser
<gary_poster> "Browser support is still buggy, and mostly done to run online demo. If you can help to improve browser compatibility and AMD support - rise pull request."
<hazmat> we're not loading 100k of js to validate some yaml
<gary_poster> hazmat, ok.  jovan2 ^^^
<gary_poster> sorry we didn't nail that down harder sooner jovan2 
<gary_poster> hazmat, fwiw this is https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1Wpvj8Kykcqx-aa8Alq8tsU_dbkoE8o4EBYh3ZBWmbCo/edit
<gary_poster> which is second draft of something from earlier
<hazmat> 68k in fact
<hazmat> gary_poster, we can have the server come up with a more fielded/strucutured error message for the ux.. but ux is not implementation
<hazmat> more than one way to skin a cat
<gary_poster> hazmat, UX shows loading values and then letting people decide when to submit, after possibly mutating (or discarding!)
<hazmat> gary_poster,  good error message support is something i'm comfortable with pushing on to the server fwiw
<gary_poster> unless juju supports parsing yaml without acting on it
<hazmat> gary_poster, the ux can do things optimistically but in the end the server is the src of truth..
<hazmat> ie.. that name is already taken..
<hazmat> gary_poster, it parses the yaml b4 doing mods to the sys
<hazmat> ie. validates inputs
<gary_poster> hazmat, my point is that the UX as given cannot be implemented with juju validating and then acting on YAML
<gary_poster> So either the UX gives
<gary_poster> or we do it on the client or we add a "validation/parsing" only story to client
<gary_poster> s/to client/to juju/
<gary_poster> still confusing.  this is what I meant: "or we do it on the client or we add a "validation/parsing" only story to Juju"
<hazmat> gary_poster, or we only validate that field when the user submits the action, and given them in context / form field error message from the server
<hazmat> that doesn't need a validation/parse only story
<gary_poster> that's still not the given UX.  Which, again, is fine.  But we aren't talking about how to implement the UX story, we are talking about how to change it.
<hazmat> fair enough
<gary_poster> I'm fine with however UX and you reconcile this.  It sounds like variations on the current UX for this feature are the only technical acceptable ones.
<hazmat> if we had metrics on how often its an issue.. it would be worth discussing the cost of adding the js to do the front end work
<hazmat> but as it is.. our js is very large.. we should be slimming
<hazmat> another good reason to have separate files for framework/templates/app/libs 
<hazmat> so we can monitor see growth 
<hazmat> gary_poster, ic. the ux calls for the parsed values to field fill the form
<hazmat> i thought it was just validate for the file error message field
<hazmat> er file field
<gary_poster> right
<hazmat> right now the aggregate draws down at 674k of js..
<gary_poster> we should user tgz on that
<gary_poster> we can when we switch to apche or similar
<hazmat> benji, that's the skin loading stuff in the combo loader i think..
<hazmat> re css combo
<hazmat> gary_poster, user tgz?
<gary_poster> sorry use gzip
<hazmat> gary_poster, transfer size speed is good/helpful with gz.. but the browser still has to parse/interpret
<hazmat> that's a boatload of js
 * hazmat wonders how much smaller it would be dropping the widgets..
<gary_poster> hazmat, if that's actually a success metric then we should establish goals and start measuring
<gary_poster> I suspect it is low on the scale of priorities but maybe I'm wrong
<hazmat> gary_poster, i'm evaluating it  as part of the eventual mobile/tablet usage goal
<gary_poster> ok cool.
<gary_poster> oh teknico you around?
<teknico> gary_poster, yep
<gary_poster> teknico, quick call in juju-ui?
<teknico> gary_poster, ok
<Makyo> benji, thanks for the review.  The docs only mentioned string and int.  However, when I tried boolean, I got consoleEnabled: False, a la python, not JS.  Would you say just do a lower case on that, or stick with string?
<frankban> Makyo: in my branch a boolean config type works using True/False
<gary_poster> hazmat do you happen to be available for a quick talk with teknico and myself about how we can configure the GUI files to be served over HTTPS and other related topics?
<hazmat> gary_poster, sure
<gary_poster> thanks hazmat we are in juju-ui
<benji> Makyo: when you retrieved the configuration you got a string "False"?
<Makyo> benji, Yes, because that's the string representation of that value in python.
<Makyo> But in javascript, it's false.
<Makyo> benji, sorry, misunderstood.  The string happens when translating the boolean value in the template.
<Makyo> I did get a boolean.
<benji> cool
<Makyo> So should I just do a str(config['juju-gui-console-enabled']).lower(), or use a string?
<Makyo> Or is there something I can do int he template?
<benji> Makyo: I don't understand the question.  Why do you need a string?  Is it to present it to the user?  If so, I bet it would be nicer to construct a sentence: "Console messages are disabled." instead of something like "Console messages enabled: False".
<Makyo> benji, It's building the config.js file from a template using values from config.yaml.  If I pass in the boolean config value to the template, python translates it into the string representation of it, which has a capital F.  This is an error in javascript because False is an invalid token.
<benji> Ah! Gotcha.  Since you are building a JSON value, I would look at the json module.
 * benji looks
<benji> >>> import json
<benji> >>> json.dumps(False)
<benji> 'false'
<benji> Makyo: ^^^
<Makyo> benji, aha, gotcha.
<Makyo> benji, That adds the line import json, and changes the line in question to: 'console_enabled': json.dumps(config['juju-gui-console-enabled'])
<benji> yep, looks good
<Makyo> benji, Cool, thanks.
<benji> my pleasure
<gary_poster> hazmat, do you have a plan on how to attack https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1074419 given the chrome basic auth problem?  If you don't we can investigate, but if you already have a plan we should follow it.
<_mup_> Bug #1074419: Enable simple user & password login to rapi-rollup websocket <deploy-story> <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074419 >
<hazmat> gary_poster, its not basic auth
<hazmat> gary_poster, its a login dialog from the gui
<gary_poster> hazmat, which we just sent over the ws after establishing the connection?
<gary_poster> send
<gary_poster> as a juju command, effectively?
<hazmat> gary_poster, yes.. the login is a command on the websocket.. with auth enabled it rejects other commands on the conn without the auth
<gary_poster> hazmat, ah!  this is already implemented, also?
<gary_poster> or this is the plan you want to have implemented?
<hazmat> gary_poster, its to be done
<hazmat> gary_poster, that can wait till after the initial deploy story is complete
<hazmat> gary_poster, the gui will need a login, and the websocket do auth 
<gary_poster> hazmat, it would be great to have that sooner because otherwise we are blocked, one card after the other.  Also, without it, the deploy story is still security via obscurity, and not much of that, right?
<gary_poster> in fact, it is one of probably two cards that are ready to start right now
<gary_poster> maybe three tops
<hazmat> gary_poster, huh.. 
<hazmat> how is it  a blocker.. its orthogonal to deployment?
<gary_poster> the goal is easy charm based deployment for users to use, hazmat.  I don't think people will want to actually use this without some password protection, do you?
<hazmat> or your saying its orthogonal as well
<gary_poster> I have two threads to the deployment story.  I define the goal of the deployment story as having a way to deploy the GUI and actually want to use it
<hazmat> gary_poster, that's not the point i'm trying to make.. just saying its not a blocker to getting deployment working. and frankly considering the fairly sad nature of juju auth.. 
<hazmat> but fair enough.. its ready to start
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> so the story is:
<gary_poster> when auth config is turned on for juju (with commandline, I guess?)...
<gary_poster> then you can connect to the ws
<gary_poster> but it will send nothing
<gary_poster> and only accept an auth command
<gary_poster> once the auth command happens
<gary_poster> it will proceed with handshake
<gary_poster> and then accept other commands
<gary_poster> as it does now
<hazmat> close.. accept the send nothing bit
<hazmat> it sends server greeting on connect
<hazmat> s/accept/except
<gary_poster> but without the usual bits of info
<gary_poster> like the default series
<gary_poster> right?
 * hazmat looks over greeting info
<hazmat> gary_poster, yeah.. we could switch the extended info (type, series) to the login success response.
<hazmat> instead of the existing connect
<hazmat> the connect should continue to response with 'version', 'extensions', 'ready' flags
<gary_poster> right, ok
<gary_poster> is there an obvious point in rapi to be the stranglehold over the other commands?
<hazmat> gary_poster, its probably more useful to do this at the gui level first
<hazmat> gary_poster, its a state ful protocol.
<hazmat> yes
<gary_poster> more useful to do at gui level first: don't understand why yet
<hazmat> for pyjuju the gui will need to md5 checksum
<hazmat> gary_poster, relative time and effort
<hazmat> gary_poster, the backend can't go live till the front end is done
<hazmat> gary_poster, the backend effort here is on the order of an 1-2hr.. the front end is more like 1-2 days
<gary_poster> I guess they are not blocking one another
<gary_poster> backend effort for you  :-)
<gary_poster> the connect would also ideally explicitly clarify whether we were in an authentication situation
<gary_poster> backend effort for you: I mean we can do it but I expect it would be a day for someone else, not 1-2 hours
<gary_poster> so what would gui need...
 * bac reboots
<gary_poster> it would change the connect handshake to be able to handle the new authentication possibility
<gary_poster> it would need a new authentication command
<gary_poster> it would need to show a login on the connect handshake that specifies authentication is required
<gary_poster> and not much of anything should be rendered or hooked up until the authentication is successful
<gary_poster> hm...losing the websocket connection will be much more painful...
<gary_poster> we'll need to disable any changes and show the login immediately
<gary_poster> or stash the password
<benji> gary_poster: let me know when you're ready for our call
<gary_poster> benji I am in hangout from calendat
<gary_poster> r
<hazmat> gary_poster, re gui.. first thing is login dialog
<hazmat> as interceptor to dispatch rulz
<hazmat> conditional on presence of authenticated websocket
<hazmat> gary_poster, we can store user name password in browser session
<gary_poster> use name password: ok
<hazmat> the interceptor stuff is basically a route match to "*" that doesn't let the next rule match proceed
<hazmat> if login isn't there.. it will just do the login dialog display
<gary_poster> interceptor to dispatch rules: which ones? oh, you mean in app.  yeah ok, +1, I like it
<gary_poster> hazmat, you agree that backend will explicitly say in connection that it wants authentication, yeah?
<hazmat> gary_poster, sure.. it can do a challenge
<hazmat> imap style
<gary_poster> hazmat, show me what you want that to look like over the wire to juju, starting with the initial connection, and (even though I feel this one is more obvious) what the command looks like, and we can start with the gui part.  do you want to write the juju/rapi part or do you want us to?
<hazmat> gary_poster, i'll do it.
<gary_poster> cool hazmat thanks.  can you give us the wire spelling today--at least high approximation--so we can start with the gui before then?
<hazmat> gary_poster, sure working on it now
<gary_poster> awesome thank you
<hazmat> gary_poster, something along these lines.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397723/
<gary_poster> ack hazmat, will run with it.  thanks
<hazmat> there's an odd bug in the gui atm.. it requests get_endpoints like 5 times in the initial render..
<hazmat> with the same parameters.. quite odd
<Makyo> hazmat, will take a look.
<hazmat> Makyo, thanks
<gary_poster> running away
<gary_poster> never took lunch
<gary_poster> will do some work later in the evening anyway
<gary_poster> bye all
<hazmat> gary_poster, cheers
<Makyo> hazmat, get_endpoints is requested whenever a service is added to the db (which happens 5 times with the first delta on the default improv script).
<Makyo> Could move it to on_delta and only call if a service has been added, perhaps?
<Makyo> Oops, little late, I suppose.
<hazmat> Makyo, it should get moved from add_service to delta evt sub
<hazmat> hmm
<hazmat> well that helps initially but subsequently it needs some better logic..
<hazmat> i think i had a proposal on the merge proposal for it..
<hazmat> Makyo, that sounds reasonable re on_delta w/ service add
<Makyo> hazmat, Alright, I'll look into it.
<hazmat> Makyo, yup that should be perfect.. move 2 on_delta subscriber, and compare endpoint map to service map break on new svc in service_map
<hazmat> and update
<Makyo> Delta should have whether or not a new service was added, right?
<hazmat> there's some gc stuff there as well, but that doesn't need the rpc 
<hazmat> Makyo, in the delta subscriber.. (on_database_changed i think?) .. you'll need to compare the endpoint map (svc name keys) to the services in the db (key iteration).. if any adds, request the endpoints.. if dels remove from svc map, else pass.
<hazmat> s/svc map/endpoint map
<Makyo> hazmat, oh, I was figuring it'd be easier to see if there was a service add in the delta received since that would mean less matching-up of services.  Can do either.
<hazmat> Makyo, i was just trying to keep the logic in the same place in the app.js.. the other needs the endpoint map/app ref to move into the db.. its pretty reasonable to consider this a db function though.. your choice
<hazmat> hmm
<hazmat> currently the db doesn't ref the env connection
<hazmat> given that its probably simpler to just update the logic in app.js .. since it has all the pieces needed (db, env)
<Makyo> Alright.
<hazmat> we've tried hard not to get spaghetti references from various components..  but it feels a bit torturous when we have to move responsibilities out of their obvious location.
<hazmat> i'm curious what folks would think about  we need to have some form of global(ish) resolving/addressing function.. ala zope's getUtility.. a resolve method that can lookup components.. so we could do resolve('app') .. resolve('db') instead of reference passing.
<hazmat> Makyo, hmm.. another way that matches well with what you referenced.. is to just do it the delta processor.. and fire an event up to the app after processing all new svcs to update the endpoint map
<Makyo> hazmat, oh, like fire a service_added event that the app could listen for and update endpoints?
<hazmat> Makyo, its a bulk event or we end up in the same place we are today
<hazmat> its got new svc names, old svc names... the old names are nesc to gc the old entries from the svc endpoint map
<Makyo> hazmat, yeah, do it alongside firing update (which is what triggers on_database_changed)
<Makyo> gc can take place in the db, though, correct? That doesn't need rpc.
<hazmat> right. it doesn't rpc.. but the endpoint map would need to move to the db..
<hazmat> looking at the db code.. its not clear there is a good place for this logic..
<hazmat> on_delta there would need to grow service obj specific code and keep a set..
<hazmat> which feels a bit icky.. given how generic and clean it is atm
<hazmat> and the list class just gets a single delta..
<hazmat> Makyo, i'd recommend just doing it in app.js for now .. afaics its the simplest thing that works..  moving it to models.js is just going to complicate the sync logic.. which is nice to keep simple for now.. hopefully at some point we'll have some indexed db logic in there for some 3 way merge fun. 
<Makyo> Alright
#juju-gui 2012-11-30
<gary_poster> frankban, approved your canonicaladmin days, thank you.  Starting on review of the charm branch now
<frankban> gary_poster: cool thanks!
<gary_poster> welcome :-)
 * bac fights with chinstrap over new ssh keys
<hazmat> morning
<gary_poster> morning
<gary_poster> review done frankban 
<frankban> thanks gary_poster 
<teknico> gary_poster, frankban, do you have some time for talking about static file serving?
<benji> gary_poster: I would like a consult re. image assets when you get a chance, I have learned of some new, complicating factors
<gary_poster> teknico, I'm supposed to have another call in a sec but could start now
<gary_poster> ack benji
<benji> I am going to go make a protein shake in the meantime.
<gary_poster> teknico, juju-ui?
<teknico> gary_poster, ok
 * bac reviewing frankban's branch
<frankban> thanks bac 
<Makyo> frankban, thanks for the tip on imports.
<Makyo> Ditto, gary_poster, will prowl through the PEP
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> bac bcsaller benji jovan2 Makyo call in 1
<bac> rt
<gary_poster> (the rest of us are already there :-) )
<gary_poster> benji, actually you ready now?
<gary_poster> juju-ui
<benji> gary_poster: I wasn't, but am now; coming over.
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster, hazmat: does 'improv' have some inherent meaning or is that just what the script is named?  i'm concerned about exposing the name in the charm docs as if it means something.  let me know if i'm missing something.
<hazmat> bac, we can change the name.. it was improv theater inspired ;-)
<hazmat> bac, simulator.py ?
<bac> hazmat: no, i don't think the script needs to be changed.  i just don't think our docs should assume anyone else knows what the heck it is
<bac> e.g.: this from the conf template:  description "Juju API improv"
<bac> benji: would you have time/interest in reviewing my branch today?
<benji> bac: I have both.  Which one?
<bac> benji: the one in review!  :)
<benji> oh, I see it on the board
<benji> :)
<Makyo> gary_poster, call?
<gary_poster> y Makyo 1 sec
<Makyo> gary_poster, np
<bac> thanks benji
<benji> bac: my pleasure
<bac> benji: when did we switch to 'one var'?
<bac> i like the idea...just missed it
<benji> bac: you know what; we may not have officially switched yet; I ran the idea by several people and they all liked it, but I have to remember now if I pushed it through 100% (this was just before I got sick)
<bac> benji: yeah, i don't recall discussing it.  i think for a list of single-line declarations i'd be fine with not repeating 'var'.  when they span pages, though, i find it really irritating.
<bac> so if we had to have a simple rule, i'd go with 'one per'
<benji> bac: s/pages/lines/ ?
<bac> yes, i meant lines but it is even worse when they are *pages* (such as my code you dinged)
<benji> :)
<benji> bac: the reason I wanted to add vars is that it enables a sane and consistent object literal style; I'll figure out the current status of that and email the list shortly
<benji> bac: here is the mail I sent out last week: https://lists.launchpad.net/juju-gui-peeps/msg01483.html
<benji> If I had been thinking about it, this is something we should have discussed today on the call.
<benji> Interesting, I don't see the style guide changes in trunk.  I wonder if someone reverted it.
 * bac eods -- have a good weekend.
<Makyo> Walking dog before the clouds roll in, back in a few
<gary_poster> EoD for me too
<gary_poster> Have a good weekend
#juju-gui 2013-11-25
<hatch> morning all
<gary_poster> morning
<hatch> https://codereview.appspot.com/31190043/ need some reviews/qa :)
<hatch> shhh don't everyone jump up at once
<rick_h_> it looks hard :P
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I installed mavericks this weekend
<hatch> and it's a mess
<gary_poster> how so?  haven't seen any issues in casual & occasional usage
<hatch> all of the fonts were bold and blurry
<hatch> took me a while to get all of the settings changed to make them look closer to normal
<hatch> every time my NAS goes to sleep syslogd and webdavfs_agent use 100% cpu
<hatch> until I kill it
<hatch> 5GB of hd space went somewhere from before/after the update
<gary_poster> frankban, thank you for the great review.  you up for a follow-on review of the changes I made?  start is https://codereview.appspot.com/31290043/diff2/30001:40001/server/guiserver/auth.py?column_width=80 
<hatch> the silver lining is that I can actually use two monitors now....so small price to pay? haha
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> weird symptoms though
<frankban> gary_poster: sure
<gary_poster> thank you
<hatch> yeah all of my issues appear to be happening with others too
 * hatch is reviewing huws branch
<frankban> gary_poster: done and LGTMed :-)
<gary_poster> frankban, awesome thanks :-)
<hatch> when python is used as a webserver, do people spin up x instances of the server where x == the # of cores on the machine and then load balance between them?
<gary_poster> yes
<hatch> cool, I was doing some python vs node comparisons this weekend - they are pretty similar in their uses
<gary_poster> yeah, makes sense
<hatch> there are some node concurrency libs but I coudln't really believe that they would be better at load balancing than a real balancer 
<rick_h_> that stuff seems to be a case of people going "Well all I need is X and look at how fast it is"
<rick_h_> then they hit "Well, what if one of them doesn't respond, how do I cut it out and reroute, and what if...and what if"
<rick_h_> and then they've rewritten the real balancer
<hatch> lol
<hatch> its funny cuz it's true
<benji> frankban: have you seen an error like this before? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6474019/
<frankban> benji: no, trying locally
<hatch> http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/sports/curling/burgundy-to-cover-curling-trials-233270481.html
<hatch> rofl
<gary_poster> hatch, thanks for reviewing huw's branch.  you landing it for him too?
<hatch> yup!
<gary_poster> thank you
<hatch> no problem
<hatch> the other part of my python vs node research is that node is 'faster' but untill ES6 starts to land python has some nicer features
<hatch> so it's basically a toss up
<gary_poster> except for lib comparison?
<rick_h_> I'd say that's true of the base features of the language, but not true when you get into full ecosystem and library maturity. but ok...
<gary_poster> where Python wins?
<hatch> oh yeah the maturity if the ecosystem python wins hands down
<hatch> it has like 15 years on node
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> well even a bit of a culture on testing and such as well. Unless it's gotten better the culture was a lot more 'wing-it' which sucked for db libaries and such
<rick_h_> but anyway, glad you're peeking around
<benji> frankban: I think I figured it out; that message is a cryptic way of saying that it can't find the file name you gave it (which it does only after bootstrapping the environment to add the impression that it has something to do with juju)
<hatch> yeah node is getting closer - but people still haven't found the best way to do some things
<hatch> I think that's also an issue on the language not having some basic functionality
<rick_h_> hatch: did you see the paypal node blog post friday?
<hatch> hmm there was a new one?
<hatch> linky
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, where they talked about their soon to open-source mega-express framework
<hatch> ohh nope did not see that one
<hatch> it's not on their blog
<hatch> ?
<rick_h_> think I saw it referenced on twitter, looking
<hatch> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6785160
<hatch> kraken?
<rick_h_> oh sorry, paypal
<rick_h_> yea, they had a blog post about kraken and such. It wasn't out yet
<hatch> ugh I hate hacker news
<hatch> sorry for linking that
<hatch> "directory layout is cool"
<hatch> it's like the yahoo answers of the tech world
<hatch> but cool I'll have to look into this
<hatch> although I'd be worried some of my paypal payments would get held for no reason if I used this.... :P
<benji> frankban: I take that back.  I don't know why it is doing that.
<frankban> benji: uhm... ok, tests are running here. what command are you using to run the tests?
<benji> frankban: juju-test --timeout=120m -v -e ec2 --upload-tools tests/20-functional.test
<frankban> benji: according to juju-test help, the test to execute must be relative to the tests/ directory
<benji> frankban: I've tried both 
<benji> this was my earlier attempt juju-test --timeout=120m -v -e ec2 --upload-tools 20-functional.test
<gary_poster> benji, +1 on filing bugs, and pursuing if necessary, but from a "get 'r' dun" perspective, is there a huge benefit to skipping the unit tests?  They run in seconds
<gary_poster> also
<gary_poster> that skips 00-setup
<gary_poster> maybe that's the point?
<gary_poster> 'cause that would normally be required
<benji> gary_poster: I think you are assuming I know something that I don't actually know.  I'm trying to reproduce a bug using the given instructions (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6254966/)
<gary_poster> benji, ah, interesting.  frankban, if full test suite passes, is that pastebin something worth pursuing, given line 1?
<frankban> benji: heh, I think the first line in that paste is not the actual command, but it's part of the output. 
<frankban> benji, gary_poster : "make ftest JUJU_ENV=ec2" is the command we usually run for starting functional tests. so I believe that ambiguous juju-test message does not refer to the test file itself, but to the interpreter it requires (tests/.venv/bin/python)
<benji> <sigh>
<gary_poster> that makes sense
<gary_poster> otherwise how would the tests even pass
<frankban> (and that file is created by "make", "make ftest" etc...)
<gary_poster> I mean start
<gary_poster> since the setup dependencies were not there
<hatch> still no takers on my branch eh? It's not THAT bad :P https://codereview.appspot.com/31190043/
<rick_h_> hatch: I'll peek in a bit. 
<hatch> saweet
<hatch> I'm already merging it into other branches....soooo yeah 
<hatch> :D
<hatch> ugh itunes won't play music from my NAS anymore...guess I know what I"m doing tonight...installing Ubuntu on metal 
<hatch> alejandraobregon is luca in today? 
<hatch> rick_h_ am I supposed to act on these PR tests?
<rick_h_> hatch: not at all
<hatch> cool
<rick_h_> hatch: unsubscribe for a bit or something. It's going to be noisy
<hatch> I'm just wondering if I can send the canonical gh stuff to my canonical email instad of my personal one
<hatch> will have to look into that
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 10
<hatch> jujugui call now
<gary_poster> bah thanks
<hatch> :-)
<alejandraobregon> hatch: hi! Luca is on holiday this week...
<hatch> ahh alright - I actually think I came up with a workaround so I don't think I need to change any design stuff yet 
<hatch> if it turns out to not be the case I'll ping you :)
<gary_poster> hatch, you ready for me to do follow-on review or should I wait for follow-up?
<hatch> sorry I didn't see that rick_h_  had reviewd
<hatch> looking
<hatch> gary_poster yeah you can do a follow-on nothing in here requires large changes
<hatch> thanks
<gary_poster> cool, on it
<hatch> gary_poster http://jsbin.com/uVepAdO/1/edit?html,css,js,output unit list header (click on it to view it when it's open)
<hatch> inotherwords flexbox is awesome
<gary_poster> hatch, :-) was playing with it.  very cool.  lemme play a bit more, 1 sec
<hatch> rick_h_ your QA issue is the card I'm working on right now just FYI
<rick_h_> hatch: k, figured but taking down my notes as I go
<rick_h_> working on getting live env up now
<hatch> :) cool
<hatch> gary_poster there is an issue when the unit number gets larger bleeding into the description - but I"m sure I'm just missing an option or something
<gary_poster> hatch, cool, yeah.  the other thing I was looking at was the odd indent of the second line but I see it was because of the space at the beginning of the description.  Once that is gone it is AOK.  Very cool
<gary_poster> and the number has to be pretty big to have that behavior
<gary_poster> bigger than we are likely to have to worry about
<hatch> yeah true true
<gary_poster> but it would still be nice to address
<gary_poster> .desc padding-left: 10px; is a hack that fixes the issue I was after
<hatch> gary_poster http://jsbin.com/uVepAdO/2/edit?html,css,js,output at 20,000 it's still a-ok so using padding fixes it
<hatch> hah :D
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> this is so cool, where was flex box 5 years ago
<gary_poster> heh
<rick_h_> hatch: ERROR cannot get latest charm revision: charm not found: cs:precise/failtester
<rick_h_> hatch: nvm, I'm silly. it's not reviewed so can't use the short name
<hatch> rick_h_ try cs:~hatch/precise/failtester
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> curse you copy/paste instructions that don't work and make me think
<hatch> haha sorry 
<rick_h_> it's monday for goodness sake!
<hatch> my first cup of coffee was really...really bad 
<hatch> damn kcup quality control
<rick_h_> kcup boooooo
<hatch> mondays
<rick_h_> curse of the coffee seas
<hatch> lol - I want one of those things that'll grind and drip
<hatch> maybe for christmas
<hatch> the auto complete on google for 'grind' are a little disturbing
<gary_poster> hatch, you have a "we should talk but tentatively LGTM" from me :-)
<hatch> :D ok looking
<hatch> rick_h_ I don't understand your comment ""upgrade service is not one of the category types allowed now correct?""
<hatch> https://codereview.appspot.com/31190043/diff/1/app/views/viewlets/service-overview.js
<rick_h_> hatch: so the code there pulls a nested object
<rick_h_> hatch: and it gets it from the list of category types, which are updated to be one of the 4, error, landscape, etc
<hatch> ohh that's only for 'unit'
<hatch> 'service' types are untouched
<rick_h_> and the upgrade-server is a part of that ntested object for services
<jcastro> heya hatch
<jcastro> what's the word on the ghost charm?
<rick_h_> ok, that's where I was wanting some clarificaiton, I wasn't seeing the service vs unit split/clarity
<hatch> rick_h_ yeah that took me a bit to understand as well, Matt repurposed the d3 code to add that in
<rick_h_> hatch: and the code didn't read in a way that it was clear that there wasn't just a missed series of changes
<hatch> I think later we will probably separate it out
<hatch> jcastro this weekend I updated the GH repo so that it passed proof
<jcastro> rawk
<hatch> jcastro tonight/@lunch I'll push it to LP
<hatch> jcastro I would like some help with the apache/haproxy interfaces though 
<hatch> not sure who to talk to about that
<jcastro> marco is on holiday, the world is over.
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h_ can you think of a way to comment that which would clarify it?
<hatch> it's kind of a single cog in a large machine heh
<rick_h_> hatch: I just don't see how this works. You canged status.category to status.categoryType, surely in the case of a service calling categoryName there needs to be a change from status.category to status.categoryType? 
<rick_h_> hatch: I just don't see how this can not change if it serves two masters. 
<hatch> :) magic!
<hatch> after I finish commenting we can hangout
<rick_h_> hatch: k
<rick_h_> bah, and the other github plugin to jenkins blows up jenkins because the precise version is too old, wheeeee
<hatch> gary_poster want to chat now?
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpj24cevvl2eg0vg8jjmjojo?hl=en
<gary_poster> hatch, sure.  finishing reading your notes
<hatch> join whenever, rick_h_  feel free to join as well
<hatch> jcastro you should update your video to lay the services out in the shape of a heart lol, its close already
<jcastro> hatch, that should be in the bundle itself I think, heh
<jcastro> a bundle easter egg
<hatch> haha
<hatch> I REALLY want 'to' in bundles
<jcastro> You can add them by hand
<hatch> would be awesome for a ghost bundle
<hatch> oh?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> just go into the yaml
<jcastro> and do
<jcastro> to:0 under the services
<hatch> oh very cool
<hatch> how did I not know that :)
<jcastro> it didn't work until just recently
<jcastro> but hazmat fixed the bug
<jcastro> hazmat, the latest juju-deployer in the PPA is from 3 October though
<jcastro> hazmat, should I ping someone to update that?
<jcastro> hatch, in the meantime  to: '0' works
<hatch> cool - now once I get some help on apache/haproxy there could be some very cool bundles
<hatch> I'm sure I could figure it out myself but who has the time! ;)
<gary_poster> $ bzt diff | wc -l
<gary_poster> 666
<gary_poster> uh oh
<hatch> haha
<hatch> I've had a couple of those
<hatch> jujugui apress is having a sale next Monday, all ebooks $15 just FYI
<gary_poster> cool.  similarly, pragprog.com is 50% off with couplon turkey2013
<gary_poster> coupon
<gary_poster> between now and next Monday
<hatch> is that a real site? :)
<hatch> no worky
<gary_poster> http://pragprog.com/ ?
<gary_poster> wfm
<hatch> oh there it goes
<hatch> broken internets
<rick_h_> the tubes are freezing up due to the cold :P
<hatch> haha it's not even cold right now - I was carrying drywall out to the trailer this weekend in my bare feet
 * hatch is renovating his bathroom
<hatch> gary_poster some cool books here thx - because I didn't have enough to read....hah
<gary_poster> hatch I know the feeling :-)
 * hatch is lunching
<rick_h_> hatch: http://r.bmark.us/u/9c050ffb1e690c
<rick_h_> jujugui anyone seen where machines fail to come up with the only log the machine.log not able to communicate to the state server?
<rick_h_> that's on a real ec2 env fyi
<gary_poster> not I
<hatch> rick_h_ is that bookie?
<rick_h_> hatch: just r.bmark.us, some code to come out of bookie/breadability, etc
<hatch> cool
<hatch> way faster than the original page, but unfortunately missing the image 
<rick_h_> hatch: so it's a small heroku service to just do readable parsing/caching in redis
<hatch> the image in the middle of the article I mean
<rick_h_> hatch: ah, yea. Missed that. 
<hatch> I clicked through because the copy didn't really make sense without it heh
<rick_h_> cool
<hatch> Do you manage the code which does the scraping?
<hatch> or is that another lib
<rick_h_> yea, it's a port of readability js https://github.com/mitechie/breadability
<hatch> ahh cool
<hatch> looks like there is an issue :)
<rick_h_> yea, there's a few 
<rick_h_> it's tough to get right, needs more <3
<hatch> I'd imagine the scraping is very difficult
<hatch> rick_h_ but re that article - When I bought my phone I thought the first thing i'd do is install raw android - but after the 4.3 update I actually like sense heh
<hatch> I love how IE10 uses totally different strings for it's flexbox stuff
<hatch> -ms-flex-align vs align-content
<hatch> jujugui anyone still around who has an IE vm?
<gary_poster> hatch, I do.  what do you need
 * gary_poster fires up
<benji> I refuse to answer that question on the basis that it might distract my from finishing this darn branch.
<hatch> gary_poster just proposing the unit header branch now, and it needs a QA In ie :)
<hatch> benji haha
<gary_poster> :-) k
<hatch> I feel sorry for people who have to support old ie
<hatch> gary_poster https://codereview.appspot.com/32260044/ thanks
<gary_poster> welcome
<hatch> gary_poster just added some reviewer notes
<gary_poster> ack
<hatch> jcastro hey is the charm school thing available to anyone? even outside the company?
<gary_poster> hatch we expect IE behavior to be different--chevron goes to next line?
<hatch> gary_poster yes - but I wasn't able to get anything to require being truncated in IE locally
<gary_poster> Landscape does
<gary_poster> for me
<gary_poster> "...restarted"
<hatch> yeah that's still under the max length here :/
<hatch> maybe I can zoom in
<hatch> but yes IE 'should' wrap because of it's wako support of flexbox
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> looks great on chrome and ff
<gary_poster> and ok on ie
<gary_poster> ==win! under the circumstances :-)
<hatch> I'm hoping on IE11 it 'just works' 
<gary_poster> We all hafta dream
<gary_poster> hatch, LGTM with trivial and QA OK.  Very cool!  Thank you.
<hatch> great thanks
<hatch> only one more card now until I can work on the scaling issues
<hatch> that took longer than expected hah
<jcastro> hatch, yep, as long as it's more than one dude we'll charm school anybody
<hatch> jcastro cool I'll send an email to a couple guys I know who might be interested
<hatch> great idea btw
<jcastro> yeah!
<hatch> jcastro I'm wondering if someone should put together a blog post that compares/contrasts docker/juju
<hatch> it seems that a lot of people don't understand the difference
<hatch> hehe http://kotaku.com/xbox-one-has-the-best-error-messages-1471381751
<hatch> rick_h_ I can't even come up with a non 'wtf' reply to your link+dm issue lol
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> morning huwshimi 
<gary_poster> hey huwshimi.  nice animations. :-)
<hatch> +1
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Hey! Thanks :)
<rick_h_> hatch: :P
<rick_h_> hatch: welcome to twitter in 2013
<hatch> lol
<hatch> "let them eat cake! Take away their forks!"
<rick_h_> I love you're like "what is this issue that everyone's been whining about for months"
<hatch> lol proof I don't use twitter enough
<hatch> seriously though that company is so stupid
<hatch> everything with them is huge knee jerk reactions
<hatch> get what you pay for? 
<hatch> :)
<hatch> huwshimi did you have a chance to go through the changes to the dropdown code? Did it make sense?
<huwshimi> hatch: I did. Thanks so much for doing that refactor!
<hatch> haha np, there was a lot of discussion around it lol
<huwshimi> hatch: I hope things weren't too painful with what I'd already written.
<hatch> oh no not at all
<hatch> there really wasn't anything 'wrong' with what you had
<hatch> huwshimi today I added some flexbox stuff to the inspector that you might be interested in https://codereview.appspot.com/32260044 (or to tell me I did it totally stupidly) :D
<huwshimi> hatch: Nice!
<hatch> my first real foray into flexbox - it's really awesome
 * gary_poster has authtoken working in GUI, with a bit more polish than intended.
<hatch> nice!
<gary_poster> The UX as I envisioned it was a bit too opaque
<gary_poster> now I need to add tests for the changes I made and can propose
<hatch> darn tests
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> all the stuff before was tested.  It's only the "oops, I wouldn't want to use that myself; what now?" stuff. :-)
<hatch> haha
<gary_poster> and, sadly, local environments still don't work on my desktop
<gary_poster> I better get my ec2 reimbursement together
<gary_poster> before Dec 5
<hatch> what's wrong with the local stuff?
<gary_poster> it's never worked on my desktop.  asked for help; Tim et al didn't know. :-/
<hatch> is Dec 5 the '1 year of ec2 expenses' deadline? lol
<gary_poster> works on my laptop
<gary_poster> I think 5 days after the month is the deadline to get it in the next months paycheck
<hatch> ohh
<gary_poster> so Dec 5 for Dec paycheck, Jan 5 for Jan paycheck, and so on
<hatch> huwshimi I have come across a bug with your animation code....but I don't know how to reproduce it
<hatch> it appears.....that if I load the gui then switch away to another tab, when I come back after it's fully loaded, the sidebar hasn't animated out
<huwshimi> hatch: hmmm...
<hatch> I'm filing a bug now, I was able to reproduce it
<huwshimi> hatch: Which browser?
<hatch> chrome
<hatch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1254903
<_mup_> Bug #1254903: Sidebar does not open if GUI is loaded in the background <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1254903>
<hatch> it's probably low priority but I figure it might be fresh in your head to do now (if you have time of course)
<huwshimi> hatch: I can't reproduce it here :(
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> maybe it's an OSX Chrome bug
<hatch> I'm in OSX right now..
<hatch> I'll fire up my laptop
<hatch> if it's osx only then maybe it's hyper low
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> :-/ still not great
<gary_poster> though this particular bug isn't too bad.  hatch if you click on the tab then can you get out of the hosed state?
<hatch> yep, it just acts like it's /minimized but the tab is grey not orange
<hatch> I can reproduce on Ubuntu 12.10 Chrome 30.0
<hatch> just added that to the bug...
<hatch> oh wait
<gary_poster> maybe back later
<gary_poster> have a good night
<hatch> you too
<hatch> huwshimi I just updated the bug
<hatch> it doesn't actually act normal
<hatch> it 'thinks' it's open
<hatch> so clicking it 'closes it' heh
<huwshimi> hatch: Oh, so is it a state bug that is being made obvious by the animation?
<hatch> well no the url shows that it should be open
<hatch> then clicking it changes the url to /minimized
<hatch> which changes the tab to orange but stays closed
<hatch> then clicking it again triggers the animation
<hatch> huwshimi it open happens in chrome
<hatch> so I'm guessing it's a chrome bug
<huwshimi> hatch: Right, but it might not be updating a class or something...
<rick_h_> hatch: which bug is this?
<huwshimi> or maybe clicking it changes the state so that it starts working again
<hatch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1254903
<_mup_> Bug #1254903: Sidebar does not open if GUI is loaded in the background <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1254903>
<rick_h_> hatch: oh hmm, hey did we make sure we can skip animations for tests or anything?
<rick_h_> I know it's a bit late in the game now, but I'm a bit nervous that there's some awesome side effects of this that we'll 'discover'
<huwshimi> rick_h_: I'd be interested to see if you can reproduce that bug... I can't here.
<rick_h_> checking
<huwshimi> rick_h_: It's just change positions of elements. I'm not sure if it could break a test
<huwshimi> *changing
<hatch> huwshimi what class should I be looking for when it's minimized?
<huwshimi> hatch: The tab should have a parent of #subapp-browser-min
<huwshimi> hatch: Otherwise the parent should be #subapp-browser
<huwshimi> or grandparent or something up the chain
<hatch> ok well both are in the DOM 
<hatch> min shows hidden="true"
<hatch> and subapp-browser doesn't have that
<hatch> when I click again, the hidden="true" moves to the subapp-browser
<hatch> I can demo it in a hangout if you like
<huwshimi> hatch: No that makes sense. So it's doing the correct thing, it's probably the animation then.
<hatch> I wonder how hard it would be to create a repro to see if this is indeed a chrome bug
<huwshimi> hatch: So it's starting on the first keyframe but not animating to the second by the sounds of things...
<hatch> I can demo if you like
<rick_h_> hatch: huwshimi can't dupe here. 
<hatch> hmm, and I could dupe on two computers
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Could it be something like this: http://blog.wercker.com/2013/10/02/Chrome-css-animation.html
<huwshimi> oops, hatch: ^
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Yeah, I think we should just blame hatch
<hatch> lol incoming call
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/lite/72cpjbdnhbd1meck125vvcnibk?hl=en
<huwshimi> hatch: "That last one was especially annoying since it turned out it was when wercker was not running in the foreground. Focussing on the wercker tab would cause the CPU load to drop to a normal level."
<hatch> hmm that one didn't work
<huwshimi> hatch: You'll have to use my canonical account
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.j0rk5d371ph8331ijtf48t2uj0?authuser=1
<hatch> ^ huwshimi 
<huwshimi> coming
<huwshimi> hatch: Oh, have to install a plugin
<huwshimi> one sec
<hatch> haha oh right, first time
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> tried cache clearing as well without luck
<hatch> feel free to join the demo call
<rick_h_> sorry, dinner with the boy right now so not available
<rick_h_> just wanted to make sure we weren't blaming browser.js :P
<hatch> haha maybe we ARE!
<huwshimi> Gonna mark this bug as "invalid: only reproducible within hatch's house"
#juju-gui 2013-11-26
<hatch> huwshimi for reals?? 
<hatch> maybe Makyo can reproduce
<hatch> :)
<Makyo> What.
<hatch> hah you fell into my trap!
<Makyo>  fired.
<Makyo> Just got back from Chicago :P
<hatch> lol
<hatch> have fun?
<Makyo> Ish?
<hatch> well....thats....good?
<Makyo> James got laryngitis part way through so some of it was spent at urgent care.
<hatch> oh damn, all good now?
<Makyo> Also, the hotel was an atrium (another Hyatt Regency, like October), so there was a lot of heights to deal with.
<Makyo> I know know now that I can ask for a low floor and they'll give it to me :)
<hatch> lol
<Makyo> Yeah, just some antibiotics to clear it i[.
<Makyo> up
<hatch> well that's good
<Makyo> Didn't look at a computer screen all weekend. I'm so proud of myself :)
<hatch> ahh it's awesome when that happens
<Makyo> I brought the MBA and didn't even take it out of its bag.
<hatch> haha nice
<hatch> You should try and reproduce this bug for me https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1254903 :)
<_mup_> Bug #1254903: Sidebar does not open if GUI is loaded in the background <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1254903>
<Makyo> Sure
<hatch> yussss
<hatch> I need it to happen to at least one other person so it doesn't get closed haha
<Makyo> Pulling.
<hatch> oh you can do it on comingsoon
<hatch> sorry I'll update the bug
<huwshimi> hatch: I wasn't being serious :)
<hatch> these are lies
<hatch> you're all fired up with energy after your holiday
<hatch> :P
<huwshimi> hatch: Hey, I'm just happy I figured out a way to do animations that we haven't been able to do for over six months :)
<hatch> no-no-no we were ABLE to do them, we just didn't want to do all the extra work to get them to work
<hatch> lol
<Makyo> hatch, reproduced, chrome 31
<huwshimi> hatch: heh, yeah, we can also build a monkey. It'll just take us a little while to get all the different sciences worked out.
<hatch> Makyo YUS VICTORY!!!!!
<hatch> huwshimi those monkeys are a tough breed 
 * Makyo sneaks for the night.
<hatch> cya tomorrow Makyo 
<huwshimi> 2 vs 2 then. I guess we need to sort this out then...
<hatch> clearly you're doing it wrong
<hatch> huwshimi so are you going to switch us to sass soon? :)
<huwshimi> hatch: As soon as we upgrade Node :)
<hatch> crap that's my job too isn't it?
<huwshimi> hatch: Well, that's the blocker at this point
<huwshimi> hatch: I think so!
<hatch> well then
<huwshimi> hatch: Have you been following Gary's authtoken branch at all?
<huwshimi> hatch: Just trying to figure out what this means: "One of the things it does is that now the sandbox actually says that its name is "demonstration".  This shows us that the notification boxes don't line up properly if they move.  Do you have any brilliant ideas on fixes for this, by chance?"
<hatch> huwshimi nope
<huwshimi> :(
<hatch> reading..
<huwshimi> hatch: Can the environment name change dynamically?
<hatch> ohh I think I know
<hatch> one sec, testing
<huwshimi> Changing the name doesn't seem to break anything anyway
<hatch> ok I was wrong...
<hatch> I thought that he meant the notification when 'something' happens like deploying a bundle
<hatch> but changing the environment name to 'super long environment name' and then making a notification still has the popup thing in the right place
<hatch> and the dropdown 'list' also appears in the right spot...
<hatch> at least this is on comingsoon
<hatch> assuming that his branch landed?
<huwshimi> hatch: It appears to be the same for his branch too.
<huwshimi> hatch: Not to worry I'll ask for clarification
<hatch> yeah...then I have no idea
<huwshimi> hatch: Do you think there's any timeline for upgrading Node?
<huwshimi> hatch: I know it's a "test and see if we can" kind of thing...
<hatch> well...I can probably start on it after my branch tomorrow
<hatch> It's probably important that we get it upgraded 
<hatch> there have been lots of changes with the charm so I'll have to coordinate with someone else too probably
<huwshimi> hatch: Is there a specific reason you were thinking about SASS again?
<hatch> source maps
<huwshimi> ah right
<hatch> beyond that, I think it offers some nicer syntax stuff
<hatch> but that's just personal preference
<hatch> I am not sure we will use the more advanced sass stuff
<hatch> but it would be nice to use for things like your animations and whatnot
<frankban> morning bac: could you please take a look at https://codereview.appspot.com/32760043 ?
<bac> sure frankban
<frankban> bac: thanks
<bac> frankban: the code looks fine, working on qa
<frankban> bac: great thanks
<bac> frankban: following your (excellent) instructions i encountered this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6479076/
<bac> not sure why
<frankban> bac: looking
<frankban> bac: what does `which juju` return in the container?
<bac> doh
<bac> my custom go version
<frankban> bac: I see, indeed juju-core was not installed
<bac> nope
<bac> so it uses the existence of 'juju' on the path to decide whether to install the package?
<bac> maybe it should do a 'which juju' and ensure it is /usr/bin/juju
<frankban> bac: yes, the code uses "juju version" or similar. maybe we should make that check with the full path
<bac> frankban: yay, for my non-standard system to break qa
<frankban> :-) updating the branch, so that you can continue the QA after pulling it
<bac> after removing my custom juju and re-running, it did install juju-core and re-used the ec2 env
<frankban> bac: changes pushed, now juju is always used with the full path
<bac> cool
<frankban> bac:  delta here: https://codereview.appspot.com/32760043/diff2/1:20001/quickstart/app.py
<bac> frankban: looks good.  i
<frankban> cool
<bac> am just waiting for the qa to finish.  not going to restart with new patch.
<frankban> bac: sounds good
<frankban> guihelp: I need another review (no QA) for https://codereview.appspot.com/32760043 ? Anyone available?
 * gary_poster on calls
<rick_h_> frankban: sure thing, sec
<frankban> rick_h_: thank you
<bac> frankban: it seems it is trying to re-use an existing ec2, even though juju status does not show it started
<bac> frankban: i wonder if that is an effect of it starting with my custom juju?
<bac> frankban: aws console shows no instances running
<bac> frankban: but i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/6479151/
<bac> frankban: destroying the (non-existent) environment caused quickstart to bootstrap a new one the next time
<frankban> bac: could you please 1) juju destroy-environment -e ec2 2) pull the branch, 3) re-run quickstart. 
<frankban> heh\
<frankban> bac: for some reason juju got confused
<frankban> bac: maybe a bug in your compiled version of juju
<bac> frankban: ok, qa done successfully.
<frankban> bac: thanks a lot
<bac> frankban: np.
<bac> frankban: thanks for the good lxc primer.  i may clip that and squirrel it away
<frankban> cool :-)
<frankban> bac: my last discovery was "sudo lxc-ls --fancy", which also returns all the ip addresses in the container's network namespace
<bac> um, --fancy is fancy
<bac> rick_h_: i tried to reproduce 1251420 on friday but had no luck.  do you actually see that gigantoid error message in the notifications?
<rick_h_> bac: yes, the value for "Error" is stuck into a notifcation with the text (something like) Deploy id: X failed. There was an error: <Env Error - Details...
<frankban> bac: using that, it is possible to ssh into an lxc, for instance, with a function like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6479241/
<rick_h_> frankban: you duped that correct? Wasn't it from having a constraint set to '' ?
<frankban> rick_h_: uhm... not sure if that generated the empty error...
<rick_h_> frankban: that wasn't the empty error, that was the "casting a EnvError to string is fugly" error
<frankban> rick_h_: to dupe that I suppose we want a bundle with invalid data, e.g. an invalid value for an option, or invalid constraints yeah
<bac> rick_h_: i modified one of my bundles to have an invalid constraint and dragged it locally onto an ec2 canvas.  that should've aggravated it, no?
<rick_h_> bac: in a live env?
<rick_h_> bac: and did you get anything back? The websocket should show the traffic and that dump is from the websocket connection
<bac> rick_h_: yeah
<bac> rick_h_: i added '''constraints: "cpu-cores="  ''' to mediawiki
<rick_h_> bac: I mean if you didn't get that, did you get something else? Did it work? 
<rick_h_> bac: that might read as undefined, try "cpu-cores=''"
<bac> rick_h_: istr that it did not work and i did not get the error.  will spin up again
<bac> rick_h_: sorry, my eyesight is not good enough to parse that.
<bac> is that =<singlequote><singlequote>
<bac> or =<dq><dq>
<rick_h_> bac: rgr, set the constraint to an empty string
<rick_h_> single-single
<rick_h_> sec, looking for the old rev of jcastro's bundle that did it
<bac> rt
<rick_h_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jorge/charms/bundles/jenkins/bundle/revision/4 
<rick_h_> that was erroring, so he removed them entirely
<rick_h_> bac: so maybe you can try to get his bundle at older revisions and use it
<bac> rick_h_: are you saying r4 was bad in the right way?
<rick_h_> bac: I believe so
<bac> rick_h_: ok
<rick_h_> bac: sorry for the vagueness of memory here 
<rick_h_> bac: but I know he fixed them by removing the constraints and it caused the env to blow up with an invalid value
<frankban> rick_h_: your two suggestions are very good, thank you!. Is it ok if I create cards? one refers to pre-existing code (lxc) and the other seems out of scope for this branch (settings.COMMANDS)
<rick_h_> frankban: rgr
<frankban> rick_h_: cool
<bac> rick_h_: i'll try my changes to local muletrain and see what happens first
<rick_h_> bac: yea, sorry I bet it's the right constraing
<rick_h_> I think the cpu-cores is cast to an int before going to the client
<rick_h_> so maybe that's why it's not failing for you
<rick_h_> while the branch from jorge has all of them set to empty and not all were valid/cast to a number
<jcastro> sweet, so I get to add constraints back to all my bundles?
<rick_h_> jcastro: yea, but they can't be those empty ones or it'll error. 
<rick_h_> they have to be legit
<hatch> jcastro the ghost charm has been pushed to lp and a bug created to get it into charmers.....question though...do I need to re-submit it to charmers for every update?
<jcastro> I like the idea of having empty ones, makes it easy to figure out "oh neat, I can tune this"
<hatch> 2 legit to quit
<jcastro> hatch, from then on you'll do a merge proposal and we'll autoget it in the queue
<hatch> ahh gotcha
<jcastro> after X amount of times we can hand it over to you as a maintainer
<jcastro> but at first we like to peer review
<hatch> I noticed that the 'owner' of the charm isn't anywhere in the jujucharms.com listing
<hatch> should we not have a field to contact the owner?
<jcastro> huh, I thought we had the maintainer field showing up?
<hatch> https://jujucharms.com/precise/mongodb-18/
<hatch> once they get recommended that goes away
<jcastro> ah, maybe that's on purpose then?
<hatch> not sure - I think we should have it though to encourage discussion between the user and developer
<jcastro> I don't remember why we took it off
<jcastro> maybe to encourage people to discuss things like that on the general list instead of email?
<hatch> hmm maybe
 * hatch adds maintainer to the UI, doesn't tell anyone
<rick_h_> hatch: stop that, it's a long standing argument
<rick_h_> the maintainer and the cake is a lie
<hatch> lol - well I can't help it if I'm right
<TheMue> gary_poster: ping
<gary_poster> TheMue, hi
<TheMue> gary_poster: i'm currently working on the migration of the debug-log command from using ssh to the api
<gary_poster> TheMue, ah, cool!
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 10
<hatch> ooo nice!
<TheMue> gary_poster: here i wanted to ask you what you/the gui expects from the command
<gary_poster> TheMue, great!  Thank you.  May I ping you after our team call and we can try to have a call?  So, maybe in 30 minutes or so?
<TheMue> gary_poster: sure, will be here
<gary_poster> hatch did you ever write your reply about the local charm integration?
<gary_poster> thank you TheMue 
<TheMue> gary_poster: yw
<hatch> sorry I'll finish it now
<gary_poster> cool thanks hatch, np.
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<gary_poster> TheMue, you available now?
<gary_poster> TheMue, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.j0rk5d371ph8331ijtf48t2uj0
<Makyo> frankban, lmk when you have a moment for pre-imp
<hatch> gary_poster would you mind seeing if you can reproduce this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1254903 it's very odd how different people aren't able to
<_mup_> Bug #1254903: Sidebar does not open if GUI is loaded in the background <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1254903>
<gary_poster> hatch, k on it
<frankban> Makyo: I am available now
<gary_poster> hatch, can't dupe.  also, we know from tests that some aspects of the code require that the browser be visible.  That seems fairly reasonable to me.  Even if we decide we can sufficiently dupe it, I'd be tempted to triage it low at the most.
<Makyo> frankban, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpi5n825fv8nflmovv6gqa4c?hl=en
<rick_h_> gary_poster: the focus issues are tests around FF and the valueChange YUI event since it only polls when the input has focus. Focus shouldn't be an issue here unless specific browser versions were trying to cut corners by not rendering invisible bits while not looking a the page. 
<hatch> gary_poster yeah I am not too concerned with it as far as it being a bug goes - it's just a very curious bug with how not-repeatable it is for some
<rick_h_> but we can't dupe in a few diff verisons/machines so seems hit/miss/too browser specific atm imo
<gary_poster> rick_h_, hatch, ack
<jcastro> hey frankban
<frankban> jcastro: hi
<jcastro> do we have a bug for allowing passing constraints from quickstart?
<jcastro> like, say I want an all in one ghost bundle
<jcastro> and I want everything on node 0
<jcastro> but I'm going to want more resources than the standard default
<frankban> jcastro: so those are bootstrap node constraints
<jcastro> right
<hatch> oo that would be very cool
<hatch> juju quickstart ghost all-on-one-superpowermode
<hatch> oh sorry
<hatch> juju quickstart ghost --all-on-one-superpowermode
<hatch> :D
<frankban> jcastro: quickstart does not support that. AFAICT provider constraints are specified in the envs.yaml file. We could add that functionality as part of our environment creation story
<jcastro> yeah because for small bundles, it still sucks to have a node just for orchestration
<jcastro> frankban, ok I'll file a wishlist bug then
<hatch> I'm really happy we are now getting features for the little guy
<jcastro> indeed
<jcastro> the little guy drives adoption
<hatch> that!
<frankban> jcastro: hum, they can also be passed as bootstrap args, so a quick fix could be adding a --constraints arg to quickstart
<jcastro> "you think we did a good job with your ghost blog? wait until you see what we can do with your stuff at your job!"
<hatch> haha
<jcastro> frankban, yeah so maybe just allowing quickstart to pass arguments to deployer underneath?
<jcastro> that also sounds like less work!
<frankban> jcastro: well, to pass argument to juju, not the deployer. I have a question, what is the behavior of a bundle which deploys a service to machine 0 if the local provider is used?
<jcastro> I was not thinking of local
<jcastro> that is a good question
<gary_poster> frankban, hatch, others, I'm planning to add these mock function and method test helpers to the GUI tests.  feedback welcome.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6480086/
<hatch> cool I'll take a look in a bit
<hatch> gary_poster I took a look real quick - it looks like you're replicating some of the functionality of http://sinonjs.org/
<hatch> maybe we want to implement that instead?
<gary_poster> hatch, maybe so.  ugh.  I just want to get my branch finished.  Adding the dependency is more annoying, unfortunately.  Didn't you or someone else look into this once before?
<hatch> we did - at the time we didn't have any real need for it :)
<hatch> I'm not saying we shouldn't land your code
<gary_poster> I just have a need in one test
<hatch> just that we should probably look into this type of lib more seriously
<hatch> because it could simplify things I bet
<gary_poster> agreed
<frankban> gary_poster, hatch: +1 those two functions look good, perhaps we could have another card to evaluate introducing a mock library
<gary_poster> good idea +1
<gary_poster> thanks both
 * hatch looks at the bug list, board, backlog.....
 * hatch bows head
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> :-)
 * Makyo walk dogs. Maybe they'll stop being such brats :T
<hatch> the relations need to move under the service model like the units did
<gary_poster> not sure I agree
<gary_poster> units are definitely children of services
<gary_poster> relations have two masters
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> good point
<benji> well, that's a new one: "no reachable servers"
<hatch> benji sounds like you are having a bad week
<benji> it might sound that way, but I'm enjoying myself at the moment
<hatch> a service should have reference to the relation object.....that's how it should be done
<hatch> right now they are too separate imho
<gary_poster> sounds like a potentially nice change.
<hatch> jujugui looking for review and qa https://codereview.appspot.com/33130043/ plz and thanks
<hatch> and performance card gets pushed down again....poor performance card
<hatch> forget that, I seem to have found a bug in the real env qa
<hatch> if I'm working on the source in the charm how do I get it to re-build?
<hatch> sorry I'm totally blanking
<rick_h_> hatch: elaborate please? 'working on the source in the charm' you working on the gui source js from a live env?
<hatch> yeah
<rick_h_> hatch: you shouold be able to turn on debug mode to get it to use the debug files
<hatch> that's what I thought too
<rick_h_> then you can edit those and it'll be fresh on each page load
<hatch> well the files in juju-gui-source need to be built somehow
<hatch> and all of my my make commands in there just hang
<rick_h_> well the charm takes care of the build and getting the uncompressed files into place. They're just in the build-debug vs build-prod
<rick_h_> and no re-making should be necessary
<hatch> yeah it's definitely not working because I put an alert at the top of app.js and nothing happens on refresh
<hatch> the gui is also not hitting any of my breakpoints
<rick_h_> which sources is it pull?
<rick_h_> compressed all.js? 
<rick_h_> or each individual file?
<hatch> the individual files are here under juju-ui
<rick_h_> hatch: right, but in the network tab of your browser, which files are loading
<hatch> all of them
<rick_h_> each single file?
<rick_h_> you're not being clear :P 
<hatch> when I try to put a breakpoint in, say the service-relations.js it puts it at the bottom of the file as if it hasn't been parsed
<hatch> yes, every single file
<rick_h_> ok, so then do a sudo updatedb and locate a filename and make sure you're editing the right copy
<rick_h_> there's going to be a couple of hits in there
<hatch>  /var/lib/juju/agents/unit-juju-gui-0/charm/juju-gui-source/app/app.js
<rick_h_> hatch: that's the only copy of app.js on the system?
<rick_h_> there should be a build dir based one
<hatch> well the other one is the release version
<hatch> the build dir based one are just links to that
<rick_h_> so /var/lib/juju-gui/release/juju-gui-0.13.0/build-debug/juju-ui/app.js is the file ot edit
<hatch> but that's not the branch I'm using
<hatch> oh
<hatch> thats the issue
<rick_h_> well it's the path in my deploy I've got here that is
<rick_h_> adjust to your charm/deploy/setup
<hatch> I used a different source directory and the charm serves up the release one on debug
<hatch> well that's an odd issue
<rick_h_> just keep editing app.js files until you find which one it's using :P
<hatch> that would make sense as to why it's not being parsed 
<rick_h_> then file a bug on the charm after that
<hatch> yeah... this is definitely a bug
<rick_h_> if it's not acting like you're expecting, but there are only so many files to test which it's serving
<hatch> yeah - it's serving the wrong files 
<hatch> well this will be interesting to debug
<hatch> going to grab some lunch
<hatch> bbl
<gary_poster> hatch, not serving wrong files.  Supposed to be elsewhere.
<gary_poster> can talk later
<gary_poster> oh reread.  may be wrong, yes
<bac> hey gary_poster can we whack the juju-gui trunk series (https://launchpad.net/juju-gui/trunk) or change the charm to not recognize it?
<bac> juju set juju-gui "juju-gui-source=trunk"
<bac> does not do what you might think it does
<bac> and it is very disturbing
<gary_poster> bac, I'm OK with it but would prefer if it were renamed, not removed.
<gary_poster> but I've used it only rarely
<bac> old-stinky-trunk
<gary_poster> so maybe ripping it out until we need it in anger again is reasonable
<gary_poster> lol
<benji> jujugui: I have a charm branch up that adds randomized service names and tweaks the retry decorator at https://codereview.appspot.com/33230043/
<benji> there are even some nice pre-review comments for whomever looks at it, going fast!
<bac> benji: i'll look at it
<benji> thanks
<hatch> ahoy
<hatch> ahah fixed
<rick_h_> woot! https://github.com/CanonicalJS/juju-gui/pull/2 and http://ec2-54-196-48-122.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8080/job/juju-gui-merge/15/console
<hatch> lookin goooood
<gary_poster> sweet, rick_h_ !  I like the Juju GUI icon too ;-)
<hatch> oh that's what that is?
<rick_h_> hah, that's just a default github thing
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> oh ok
<rick_h_> but yea, I totally did that. I rock boss :)
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> rick_h_ are the symbol's necessary?
<hatch> $$merge$$
<rick_h_> hatch: the $$?
<hatch> yeah
<rick_h_> yea, I did that for now since the check is just a 'is $$merge$$ in the comment'
<hatch> ahh 
<rick_h_> but yea, make a pull request, add a $$merge$$, I reload the page on the small web service, and it triggers a merge build, test, and that then does an api merge once it passes
<bac> benji: done
<hatch> rick_h_ so if two branches are in the queue, A and B, and A fails, but B passes, will B get merged in ahead of A?
<benji> bac: cool, thanks
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<rick_h_> hatch: each runs on it's own, it merges develop (trunk) first and then runs tests
<hatch> coolio
<rick_h_> hatch: so basically A + trunk fails, but B + trunk works, then B + trunk gets merged and A needs more love
<hatch> awesome
<rick_h_> and jenkins makes sure only one runs at a time since it had to go through the single juju-gui-merge job, and that doesn't watch for changes, it had to be manually triggered via the web service which is the gatekeeper to develop (trunk)
<hatch> ahh cool, so we require jenkins and a webservice? so two machines? 
<rick_h_> no, right now the goal is to run the webserver on the jenkins machine
<rick_h_> it can run on port 80/443 or whatever since jenkins runs on 8080 by default
<hatch> ahh ok - so can we run this on prodstack?
<rick_h_> heh, not any time soon. It needs the latest jenkins and such. It's not charmed, lots of tweaking in the jenkins install to get it to work
<rick_h_> right now the goal is to run it in ec2 land
<hatch> ahh, well we should be able to run it on a free node
<rick_h_> :/ slow tests? and eventually we'll have more things in here. Not sure on that 
<hatch> hmm that is a good point
<hatch> ec2 is just pretty expensive for an 'always on' server
<rick_h_> well, not for reserved instances and it'll be a lot cheaper than trying to get everything on prodstack
<rick_h_> testing automated code pulls from github and such breaks a BUNCH of egress filewall, executing random code, etc rules
<gary_poster> jujugui, I beg your indulgence of two reviews of this monster, with my apologies: https://codereview.appspot.com/33290043
<Makyo> gary_poster, on it
<gary_poster> it adds authtoken suport
<gary_poster> thank you
<gary_poster> I need one QA as usual
<hatch> rick_h_ yeah I suppose you're right, a reserved medium is $50/mo a lot cheaper than the sysadmin/dev time to put on prodstack :)
<gary_poster> maybe? :-)
<gary_poster> ok biab
<benji> gary_poster: I'd like to review it but don't have enough time left in the day to digest that thing :)
<hatch> haha I suppose that $50 never ends
<gary_poster> benji, understood and thanks for looking
<hatch> oh and I guess that's +bandwidth
<hatch> ok jujugui https://codereview.appspot.com/33130043/ all fixed ready for review/qa
<gary_poster> hatch, ok.  trade you reviews?  Please? :-)
<hatch> wasn't Makyo  doing yours?
<gary_poster> hatch I most definitely need 2 :-P
<hatch> well in that case you got-a-deal
<gary_poster> cool thank you :-)
<hatch> oh jeebz
<gary_poster> lol
<hatch> man that was a horrible deal
<hatch> haha
<gary_poster> lol, pretty much
 * benji shorts hatch's review futures and calls it a day.
<hatch> darn
<gary_poster> hatch, not your branch (also in comingsoon) but why does deleting units (50 -> 1) cause a notification error, do you know?
<hatch> gary_poster nope, I THINK I created a bug already for it
<hatch> one sec
<hatch> gary_poster https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1253113
<_mup_> Bug #1253113: Reducing the number of units in inspector on sandbox throws error <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253113>
<gary_poster> ack thanks hatch
<hatch> gary_poster http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/api/classes/YUI.html#method_getLocation the safari bug in question is fixed but we may want to test to be sure anyways
<gary_poster> ack hatch thanks.  you have a safari handy? ;-)
<hatch> haha that I do
<gary_poster> hatch :-) I'll look at it if I still have time after your review
<hatch> authenticated = token === submittedToken; 
<hatch> haha i had to read this a few times
<hatch> go javascript!
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> sorry.  parens help?
<hatch> it could but that's pretty trivial
<hatch> :)
<hatch> some day we will split all this login business into it's own class so we don't need to instantiate app
<hatch> instantiating app is so slow
<gary_poster> hatch so far LGTM with trivial and QA OK in sandbox.  waiting for ec2 (lxc doesn't work for me :-( )
<hatch> the branches I've been working on have gotten a lot of use out of 'failtester' :D
<gary_poster> actually hatch, I was surprised and pleased that the new giganto test I had that used the mock functions (and instantiated app) was pretty fast
<gary_poster> but I still like that idea so we have less to understand at once
<hatch> oh that's good - it looks like the stubs work out really well here
<gary_poster> yeah I was pleased with how that worked out.  I didn't see anything that did what I wanted in that other library, but I was just skimming
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> shh he's here
<hatch> oh hi huwshimi 
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> see what you did?!
<hatch> haha woops
<huwshimi> hatch: Hey
<hatch> lol
<huwshimi> :)
<hatch> that was pretty funny
<huwshimi> hatch: I just run away from my problems :)
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> heh :-) hey huwshimi 
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Hey
<gary_poster> huwshimi, did you get my flighty email last night?
<gary_poster> or yesterday morning :-P
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Oh, I did, I completely forgot to ask for clarification
<gary_poster> heh, np
<huwshimi> gary_poster: I wasn't quite sure what the issue was.
<gary_poster> huwshimi, lemme see if I can come up with instructions 1 sec
<huwshimi> thanks
<gary_poster> huwshimi, I came up with instructions, which demonstrated that I was crazy and everything is fine. ;-)  nevermind me and sorry for the confusion.  Other tasks from spreadsheet ok?
<huwshimi> gary_poster: heh
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Yeah, working on the sticky header on the charm/bundle details panel at the moment
<gary_poster> hatch, so...relation should show as bad only on one side?
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Nearly done, but I have an annoying bug that I'm sorting out
<hatch> gary_poster right 
<gary_poster> ok cool hatch.  QA OK then.
<gary_poster> thank you!
<hatch> service A hook may be ok but service B hook may have failed
<hatch> awesome thanks
<hatch> gary_poster can you clarify which 'peer relation issues' you are referring to https://codereview.appspot.com/33130043/diff/20001/app/models/models.js
<gary_poster> hatch, I was trying to figure out what bug you were fixing
<gary_poster> seemed like you were addressing the fact that there might not be another side of relationship
<hatch> ohh - well if the first unit created was in error, it would skip over trying to figure out what was wrong because the 'error' check was only after the first unit in error
<hatch> it was a legacy issue, must have been there since day 1
<gary_poster> ah!
<gary_poster> ok
<hatch> because that's really old code
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> biab to see if I can land :-)
<hatch> so the Dell Precision M3800 is $1200 more expensive in Canada
<hatch> w t f?
<hatch> http://www.dell.com/ca/business/p/precision-m3800-workstation/fs vs http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/precision-m3800-workstation/fs
<hatch> gary_poster your peer relation question got me thinking so I checked it out....looks like there is a small UI bug with them now https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1255336 I'll work on fixing that before moving forward since I have already landed the original branch
<_mup_> Bug #1255336: Relation status indicator in inspector incorrectly placed on peer relations <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255336>
<gary_poster> cool thanks hatch
<rick_h_> hatch: check out joining the Linux foundation if you're buying as well as you get a nice discount
<rick_h_> hatch: from dell, hp, or lenovo
<hatch> well right now it's a tossup between the dell or apple
<hatch> I don't think lenovo or hp make a comparable laptop
 * gary_poster scoffs at dell
<hatch> well the dell has the touch screen and is a little cheaper 
<hatch> but the apple is probably better
<gary_poster> yeah, I like touch screens :-/
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> Makyo, thank you again for working on my branch.  how is QA going?
<Makyo> gary_poster, real env now.  Left it running while I was out of town - go me!
<gary_poster> ugh :-P :-)
<hatch> lol u and real envs
<Makyo> Siiigh.
<hatch> I just had another service-bounce-back issue....but now I cant reproduce it...damn this bug just wont die hah
<Makyo> I was all proud of myself for not looking at my computer during the whole trip, too.
<hatch> jujugui can a peer relation go bad? or is it always good?
<gary_poster> hatch, I think it is has a hook, which means it can go bad
<hatch> ok so I'm going to set any peer relation to have the name 'peer' 
<hatch> else there isn't really anywhere to put the status indicator
<hatch> or I suppose it could be the services name
<hatch> that's probably more accurate 
<hatch> as it's the role which is peer not the name
<Makyo> gary_poster, LGTM
<gary_poster> awesome, thanks very much Makyo!
<gary_poster> I'm excited to see this in the quickstart
 * Makyo destroys environment >:/
<hatch> as am I
<hatch> quickstart is so cool
<gary_poster> agreed
<hatch> was just quoted $425 for my bathroom window
<hatch> jeesh it's barely 2ft square
<hatch> to home depot I guess hah
#juju-gui 2013-11-27
<bac> jujugui: i'm looking at huw's problem
<benji> k
<gary_poster> thanks bac
<hatch> morning all
<rick_h_> morning
<hatch> gary_poster https://twitter.com/clarler/status/405565740700274688 schedule wise looks like I'm available 
<rick_h_> woot, hatch on tv
<hatch> lol
<hatch> like a baws
<gary_poster> :-) hatch will lookin a sec; on call
<hatch> bac are you planning on fixing huws branch or are we just leaving it to him?
<hatch> I could also take over if needed
<bac> hatch: if i had time this afternoon i was going to look at it
<hatch> cool, lemme know if you run out of time
 * frankban run the charm tests in ~25mins \o/ , but the legacy server header test fails :-/
<gary_poster> hatch cool about roundtable.  +1, for you and whoever wants to show up.
<hatch> eggcellent, now I just need to figure out what to talk about
<hatch> jujugui call in 10
<gary_poster> ty
 * rick_h_ runs 
<gary_poster> hey frankban, I'm about to qa the quickstart change to support the authtokens.  Could you take a quick look over the diff to make sure it looks alright before I do so?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6484972/
<frankban> gary_poster: sure
<gary_poster> ty
<gary_poster> maybe I should tell the user if we have a token or not...they will see effect, but maybe that will ease surprise?
<gary_poster> s/ease/reduce/
<frankban> gary_poster: can we stay for five minutes after the call? I have a comment on the diff and an unrelated question 
<gary_poster> frankban, sure
<frankban> gary_poster: thank you
<Makyo> jujugui call in 2
<gary_poster> benji yoo hoo?
<benji> gary_poster: coming
<bac> gary_poster: i have no commercial vouchers available for private projects on LP
<gary_poster> bac, darn, but thanks.  rick_h_ ^^^ wgrant maybe?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, will have to catch him one night
<bac> if only there were an asynchronous messaging system...
<Makyo> frankban, Would like to go over tasks when you get a chance.  Can make all the cards and see about starting a small thing, but I'm out thurs/fri, don't want to leave too much hanging.
<gary_poster> frankban, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.j0rk5d371ph8331ijtf48t2uj0
<gary_poster> Makyo, frankban would be great if frankban can work on it on Thurs/Fri
<Makyo> Yeah
<gary_poster> sounds like that's what you mean
<gary_poster> cool
<frankban> gary_poster, Makyo: sounds good, I can start prototyping something
<gary_poster> cool
<frankban> gary_poster or Makyo: call?
<gary_poster> frankban,  is ready for you :-)
<frankban> cool joining
<gary_poster> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.j0rk5d371ph8331ijtf48t2uj0
<hatch> benji any idea how I do a multi check conditional in bash? https://gist.github.com/hatched/e7d882ee100f52ca1eb0 this is throwing an error
 * benji looks
<hatch> line 62: syntax error in conditional expression: unexpected token `;'
<hatch> that;s the error for that line
<benji> hatch: I don't see a problem with that code, what error is it generating?
<hatch> 2013-11-27 16:45:18 INFO juju.worker.uniter context.go:255 HOOK /var/lib/juju/agents/unit-failtesterp-0/charm/hooks/install: line 62: syntax error in conditional expression: unexpected token `;'
<hatch> the conditional in that gist is the line in question
<hatch> oh shoot I know what it is
<hatch> missing the space after the final True
<hatch> damn I hate bash
<hatch> thanks for the help :)
<benji> hatch: heh, I just noticed the same thing, and yes, shell scripting is nasty
 * benji pines for MPE job control language
<frankban> Makyo: available when you want
<Makyo> frankban, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpir7e3t3ummvqu4iun0imac?hl=en
<frankban> guihelp: I need two reviews for https://codereview.appspot.com/34130043 , no rush, thank you!
<Makyo> frankban, I'll take one.
<gary_poster> frankban, I'll take a no-qa one :-)
<gary_poster> yay 120 -> 40 !
<frankban> :-)
<frankban> thank you both
<gary_poster> mm, fresh Thanksgivikkuh latke.  day early, but too good to pass up.
<gary_poster> frankban, am I right in understanding that you removed test_local_release because TestBuiltinServerLocalRelease uses the local release for all of its tests?
<frankban> gary_poster: yes, that scenario is already tested there
<gary_poster> ok cool.
<gary_poster> hatch, Makyo I might be late for our calls.  Is that alright?  I'd png you when I was available.
<Makyo> gary_poster, sounds good
<gary_poster> ty
<gary_poster> frankban, "LGTM with trivial.  Thank you!"
<frankban> gary_poster: great thanks!
<hatch> gary_poster no rush, take your time
<gary_poster> thanks hatch
<gary_poster> ok, afk for awhile
<hatch> jujugui looking for a really quick review https://codereview.appspot.com/34120044/
<benji> hatch: looking
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> benji thanks, and oops I forgot to commit the tests, will run them and submit
<benji> cool
<hatch> benji interesting bug I am guessing because the element is never focused because it's generated on the fly
<benji> yeah, I figure it will be something like that (assuming we ever try to fix it given its importance and the likelyhood that we're ripping that code out anyway)
<rick_h_> ok, how do we build this into the gui? http://david.li/waves/
<rick_h_> benji: when we get back I'd like to see if you and I could sit down and plot out the best way to setup the new project https://github.com/mitechie/jenkins-github-lander
<rick_h_> benji: my brain is fried for the day, but if you get a chance to peek appreciate it. The makefile setps to setup and such are a bit of a mess
<benji> rick_h_: sounds good
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ^ pushed up to a person branch a working start that does what the thing did yesterday with a couple of tests (far from complete) and docs. Calling that a day. Will have notes for the email for monday. 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, fantastic!  thanks and happy Thanksgiving
<gary_poster> jujugui, anyone object to me making a bzr release and putting it in the ~juju-gui charm (not the official ~juju-gui-charmers one)?  I want to make it available for testing quickstart
<benji> sounds fine to me
<gary_poster> k
<BradCrittenden> gary_poster: a-ok.
<gary_poster> thx
<bac> benji: your new random service name + 'make deploy' in the charm make for some fun
<benji> bac: hmm, maybe there should be an optional service name which __main__ would pass
<bac> jujugui: please don't look at my review just yet.  i'm doing QA and writing instructions
<bac> benji: that'd be nice.
<benji> bac: I'll make a card
<bac> gary_poster: flurries in CH.  you got anything?
<gary_poster> bac. just rain
<Makyo> jujugui https://codereview.appspot.com/34260044/ quick quickstart reviews/qa, please! 
<bac> Makyo: i'll do it as soon as i can
<Makyo> bac, cool, thanks.
<hatch> gary_poster just FYI a large data transfer down a websocket will block because the sockets are sent in order. Other have gotten around this by splitting up the large files but....no
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> hatch, great data, thanks :-)
<gary_poster> and I'll be ready for call soon
<hatch> gary_poster sure thing, whenever you're ready
<bac> Makyo: code reviewed.  can't do QA until i get my current run sorted out.
<Makyo> bac, sounds good.
<Makyo> bac, overloaded var; qaing frankban's branch, but will fix in a few.
<Makyo> Hah, roommate (who works for a grocery store) said his friend was raving about this weird cloud product called 'Juju'... :)
<hatch> w00t w00t
<hatch> we are famous!
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> rick_h_ you still around?
<gary_poster> hatch  zero rush but https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.s6mt389qadeobe2a9tm9d8nm40
<rick_h_> hatch: what's up?
<hatch> rick_h_ any experience writing hooks for apache2 and haproxy?
<rick_h_> hatch: no, would just have to check out what things like charmworld does, or wordpress
<hatch> ok I'll check there
<hatch> oh netflix you silly silly people https://www.evernote.com/shard/s219/sh/cd7f6ae5-8cdc-4282-ada4-d97e4e695ebd/99a3294013dea17dfb24c22e80cf8db2
<bac> hatch: i'm not going to have time to debug huw's branch
<hatch> bac ok no problem
<hatch> bac so shall I get him to do it or does it look like ther eis going to be a lot of work for me to do?
<hatch> just trying to decide what to start next?
<bac> hatch: the error is in new js code that he wrote. so, i figure he can figure it out but help would be appreciated.
<bac> hatch: i didn't dig in enough to even know what he's trying to accomplish
<hatch> ok then maybe I'll wait until he gets back and assist with it
<hatch> he should be starting pretty soon I think
<bac> hatch: it may be as simple as he's looking for the wrong selector.  or, he may need to be defensive about checking for null if the selector isn't there
<hatch> alright cool thanks
<hatch> have a good one
<bac> jujugui: i'm running locally and did a 'make deploy' followed by a set of juju-gui-source to use lp:juju-gui.  the latter gets stuck and never recovers.  i'm a bit perplexed as to why.  i've been chasing this for a couple of hours trying to QA my branch.  thoughts/
<bac> s///?/
<bac> wow, how'd that happen?
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> bac: check the /var/log/juju/unit..... log 
<bac> just tried to change the / to a ?
<rick_h_> bac: that should have info if it failed to change source
<bac> rick_h_: yeah i have but don't see anything good
<rick_h_> bac: is the hook change event in there?
<rick_h_> errr config change hook fire in there
<bac> rick_h_: i've taken a new tack and just made a new release and stuffed it in the charm
<bac> rick_h_: no err.  it does say it is preparing a change event and then goes away
<gary_poster> jujugui small but cool quickstart review request: adds last step of autologin/authtoken work.  https://codereview.appspot.com/34420043
<rick_h_> bac: machine log?
<gary_poster> Makyo, call now?
<Makyo> gary_poster, sure, same as on cal?
<gary_poster> Makyo yes
<bac> rick_h_: stuffing the release into the charm seems to be the fastest way to deploy.  it'll have to remain a mystery
<bac> jujugui: small charm review and QA: https://codereview.appspot.com/34270044/
<gary_poster> bac on it.
<bac> gary_poster: i should rephrase "small review, pita QA"
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> np
 * gary_poster wishes local envs worked for him
<hazmat> gary_poster, what's the issue?
<gary_poster> hazmat, same one that I sent out over a month ago (I think you replied then).  still not working.  Tim could not dupe.  was told to go talk to Serge and lxc folks, and haven't gotten around to it
<gary_poster> bac LGTM and QA good, no change
<bac> gary_poster: great
<hazmat> gary_poster, another option is using manual provider with ubuntu-cloud lxc containers. 
<hazmat> needs trunk juju-core
<hazmat> albeit assuming you have a working lxc
<gary_poster> hazmat, ah right.  can help with some use cases, yes.  thanks.  will put on list to try.  I need to actually verify I have lxc working on this machine.  done lxc stuff on another
<bac> Makyo: qa was fine.
 * bac eod.  bye.
<gary_poster> bye bac.  have fun
<gary_poster> Makyo, stepping away, but will return later to see how review/qa went
<Makyo> gary_poster, review okay, QAing now. frankban's branch doesn't work for me, but unrelated to his changes, so qaing yours now.
<gary_poster> cool ty
<huwshimi> Now that I have internet again...
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> hey huw
<hatch> huwshimi if you need help getting your branch up and running lemme know
<hatch> I should be around for a while yet
<huwshimi> hatch: Yeah, trying to get it working at the moment...
<huwshimi> Ah, fixed.
<hatch> great
<hatch> huwshimi I see in your email you added checks just for the tests - that's what we call a 'code smell' :)
<hatch> adding code simply for a test is sometimes not a good thing
<hatch> just keep that in mind :)
<huwshimi> hatch: I realise, but we seem to do that a bunch for nodes that don't exist in tests.
<hatch> yeah it's always a close call between requiring it for a test or making a check
<hatch> we have the utils.makeContainer('id') method for just this purpose fyi
<hatch> I have no idea what you're doing though so it could be a lot easier to just check in the app :)
<huwshimi> hatch: Just proposing this branch. Would you mind having a look and see if you think I need to clean it up?
<hatch> sure
<huwshimi> hatch: https://codereview.appspot.com/34520043
<hatch> cool on it
<huwshimi> thanks!
<hatch> huwshimi which bundle/charm did you use for testing?
<huwshimi> hatch: Most of them should have content long enough to scroll..
<huwshimi> hatch: You could look at the Readme tab on the Liferay charm
<hatch> cool almost done
<hatch> huwshimi done and qa done
<hatch> little more work required - maybe I shouldn't have LGTM'd :P 
<hatch> I'm hoping that the 'jumping' mentioned in the QA happens for you as well
<huwshimi> Thanks I'll take a look
<huwshimi> hatch: Not sure if I can stop that jump
<hatch> huwshimi well you just add top and padding, can you maybe transition them with the header transition?
<hatch> at the same 0.2s?
<huwshimi> But then instead of a jump you'll have the text sliding around... isn't that worse for trying to read it?
<huwshimi> hatch: The text would jump up and then slide down...
#juju-gui 2013-11-28
<hatch> hmm looking
<huwshimi> brb, no internet for a minute
<gary_poster> bye! :-)
<hatch> cya! enjoy
<hatch> hey huwshimi  you back?
<huwshimi> hey, just eating lunch :)
<hatch> so I have found, what I think, is a better interaction for this
<hatch> but the 'real fix' is definitely more work than a few css changes
<hatch> :)
<hatch> huwshimi https://www.evernote.com/shard/s219/sh/2bb94753-f005-4d74-84ae-0391af2f97d8/642565e6e3a320bfd846db0ad5d1f424
<hatch> when you scroll, the first line of text sticks with the minimizing header
<hatch> but the eye can easily follow it during the animation
<hatch> you will have to play with the height value to make it fit your screen
<hatch> this change will likely need to be done in a follow-up though because the height calculation will need to be done in js
<hatch> or maybe you have a nicer approach :) but this is just what I came up with before I had supper
<huwshimi> hmmm...
<hatch> wha-da-ya-think>
<hatch> huwshimi ^
<huwshimi> hatch: I think this is very difficult to do with it being a bit strange somehow...
<hatch> right, but what did you think of my impl? Were you able to see it?
<huwshimi> hatch: The difference is that you don't try and compensate for the scroll?
<huwshimi> I mean, reposition the text back to where it was...
<hatch> right, it just slides with the header
<hatch> but there is no 'jump' so your eye can follow it really easily
<hatch> darn I wish I could record it somehow
<huwshimi> hatch: But wasn't that the issue we didn't like in Burlingame?
<hatch> do we have that prototype somewhere?
<huwshimi> hatch: one sec
<huwshimi> hatch: actually you can do it with mine with a one line change (instead of all the changes you made)
<hatch> I'm listening :)
<huwshimi> hatch: content-panel.less line 79 change to padding-top: 0;
<hatch> oh lol
 * hatch turns red
<hatch> I like that better :D
<huwshimi> hatch: OK :)
<huwshimi> hatch: Let's go with that till someone complains :)
<huwshimi> hatch: Don't worry, I had the advantage of knowing I'd added that extra padding :)
<hatch> haha
<hatch> so awesome then - and the js changes you understood?
<huwshimi> hatch: Yeah, I think so. Going to make those changes now.
<hatch> awesome
<hatch> Makyo is there any extra setup that needs to be done to qa this guiserver branch? I don't think I've ever run one of those b4
<Makyo> hatch, nah, don't think so. I just ran into some weird timeouts.
<hatch> ok I'll give it a go sometime here
<hatch> huwshimi just saw your reply, can you not get the tabs container from the tab?
<hatch> this.tabview.item(e.newTab).get('container')
<hatch> something like that?
<hatch> e.newTab may not be correct, wherever the tab id is in the event object
<huwshimi> hatch: Yeah, but the prev/next node is the link to the tab, not the tab contents
<huwshimi> brb, internet
<hatch> heh what's up with the internet?
<rick_h_> Makyo: thanks for the hint on how to gravatar an org up on github. 
<huwshimi> hatch: Just working from a mate's place and he's just connected to fibre today.
<huwshimi> hatch: So was switching over from adsl to fibre just then
<hatch> ohh so now you'll be all speedy
<huwshimi> :)
<huwshimi> hatch: Probably a few months before my fibre connection goes in.
<hatch> :) I can get fiber as well for the same $ I'm paying now for about twice the speed heh
<hatch> but they are so backlogged with installs who the heck knows when it'll be available
<huwshimi> hatch: :(
<hatch> oh well
<hatch> the brand new areas of course have it pre-installed heh
<hatch> but I'm in an older area so lots more directional drilling required I guess
<huwshimi> hatch: Did the prev/next elements being the links not the content make sense?
<hatch> huwshimi yeah I tested it myself, it's been a while since I've done tabview stuff
<hatch> it's an odd one that's for sure
<huwshimi> hatch: Are you happy with the branch then?
<hatch> you bet
<hatch> let-r-rip
<huwshimi> cheers
<hatch>  /translate english
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> yeah no problem
<hatch> lol
<hatch> oh I crack myself up
<huwshimi> hatch: Oh, I was trying to clink a glass with you.
<hatch> oh crap
<hatch> lol
<huwshimi> :D
<hatch> Makyo doesn't look like I can run it, I got some error about 'Cannot build extension "Bzrlib._annotator_pyx"' whatever that means
<Makyo> Boo.  Will peek again tomorrow
<Makyo> Bed for now.
<hatch> night
<frankban> hatch: ping
<hatch> morning
<hatch> frankban so I tried to qa your branch but ran into an error
<hatch> 'Cannot build extension "Bzrlib._annotator_pyx"'
<hatch> it was about a minute thirty in
<frankban> hatch: could you please run "make sysdeps" before the tests?
<hatch> ok I think I'll need to pull down the branch again
<hatch> I'll keep you posted
<hatch> frankban unable to locate package libpython-dev
<hatch> i'll install it, but maybe we should add that to the installer
<hatch> hmm nope even apt can't find it
<frankban> hatch: sysdeps uses apt to install the package
<hatch> ok so I apparently can't get that package on Quantal
<frankban> hatch: apt-cache search libpython-dev?
<hatch> yeah nothing
<frankban> hatch: that's weird
<hatch> yeah definitely
<frankban> hatch: apt-get update && apt-cache search libpython-dev
<hatch> well I would assume it would be in the apt cache since yesterdays update heh but I'll check again :D
<frankban> hatch: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libpython-dev&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<hatch> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=quantal&searchon=names&keywords=libpython-dev
<frankban> hatch: do you have python-dev?
<hatch> sorry I'll have to setup a vm I guess
<hatch> yes
<frankban> ok, so you cant try with that one, and then "apt-get install build-essential bzr libapt-pkg-dev python-virtualenv  rsync xvfb"
<frankban> hatch: also firefox/X are required to run the selenium tests
<frankban> hatch: so, if your vm is server-only, the only solution is to install a new saucy desktop vm :-/
<hatch> well i'm trying on my laptop because my local vm is totally hosed :)
<hatch> will try those
<hatch> so many python packages
<hatch> now juju-test is missing
<hatch> lol
<hatch> frankban sorry this just isn't going to work
<hatch> now it says it can't open the private key.pem
<frankban> hatch: what?
<hatch> it can't open the private key file 
<hatch> then when I try to use sudo it can't find the juju-test command
<frankban> hatch: ok, I don't know what's going on, so you cannot use juju in that machine I guess
<hatch> I use it all the time
<hatch> but to bootstrap I have to use sudo
<hatch> and this command won't let me be sudo
<hatch> frankban so just land it :)
<frankban> hatch: aha! juju-test does not support the local provider, you have to use ec2
<hatch> well the issue that it's having is that it can't open the key file for ec2 because it doesn't have permissions unless its run under sudo
<hatch> but I can't run it under sudo because for some reason it can't find juju-test when I do
<frankban> hatch: why your ec2 key requires sudo?
<hatch> no idea
<hatch> I can change it i guess
<hatch> ok now lets see what happens
<hatch> frankban it appears to be running now
<hatch> "Running 20-functional.test"
<hatch> it's been here a while
<hatch> it's a slow machine though so probably fine
<frankban> hatch: the suite should take ~25 mins
<frankban> hatch: and the first test (test_deployer) is the slowest
<hatch> ahh ok
<hatch> ahh there go the others
<hatch> frankban QA OK
<frankban> hatch: great! thanks a lot
<frankban> hatch: how much time?
<hatch> 23m39.657s
<hatch> nice and speedy :)
<frankban> cool
<hatch> frankban hey are you going to land that branch today?
<hatch> I'm going to need room on the kanban board ;)
<frankban> hatch: landing now, making room
<hatch> awesome
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> hey huwshimi 
<hatch> hows it going?
<huwshimi> hatch: Good! Yourself?
<hatch> good good, it was sure quiet today
<hatch> haha
<huwshimi> hatch: :)
<hatch> The best thing about the US Thanksgiving is all of the 'black friday' sales that spill over into Canada
<huwshimi> hatch: Yeah, we get those too.
<huwshimi> hatch: Might try and get a couple of things for the new Air
<hatch> I picked up a snowboarding backpack from NorthFace
<hatch> I refused to pay full price but I really wanted one so it couldn't have come at a better time :)
<hatch> not sure if they have North Face there..
<hatch> http://www.thenorthface.com/
<huwshimi> hatch: Nice, yeah we have them here
<hatch> well made stuff but serious $
<hatch> so many CD's, nothing to listen to
<hatch> oh sorry, Albums
<huwshimi> :)
<hatch> it's kind of funny that when they were on records they were albums, then went to tapes, cds, and now back to albums
<hatch> :)
<hatch> proof that records are the best?
<huwshimi> hatch: A lot of people still call them records
<hatch> are they 90?
<huwshimi> heh
<hatch> haha
<hatch> one of my dogs was just dragging his bowl around
<hatch> I wonder if that's a hint
<hatch> found a good ALBUM to listen to
<hatch> Bon Jovi - Keep The Faith
<hatch> 1992!
#juju-gui 2013-11-29
<hatch> frankban sorry for using all the spots in the maintenance lane - I came across a bug which....is impossible :/
<frankban> :-/ np hatch, I have my card, and it's not an easy one
<frankban> hatch: ping me if you need any help
<hatch> yeah I think it's just a solo job unfortunately 
<hatch> I found out why we get unit delta errors when destroying services
<hatch> the first annotation in the delta removes the service then the second one removes the unit
<hatch> ^ frankban is this something we have any control over? 
<frankban> hatch: delta errors?
<frankban> why errors?
<hatch> for the longest time we have had an issue where the unit was being destroyed after the service was so there was a console error
<hatch> and it's because the remove service annotation is in the 0 index in the annotation array whereas the unit remove is in the 1 index
<hatch> we of course could check for this in the GUI but I'm curious if we can have it fixed in core
<frankban> hatch: I believe you don't mean annotations (like x/y annotation), but just the message info returned by the mega watcher, right?
<hatch> right, copy and paste this text into the console and you will see what I mean about the order of the messages
<hatch> https://gist.github.com/hatched/5d791603bea9f0c50cfb
<frankban> hatch: there I see an annotation remove message, then a unit one and then a machine one
<hatch> oh crud I pasted the wrong one
<hatch> now I have to reproduce it
<hatch> heh
<hatch> sorry to bother you :) 
<frankban> np
#juju-gui 2013-12-01
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2014-11-24
<hatch> uiteam I still need two qa's and reviews https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/664
<kadams54> hatch: taking a look
<hatch> thanks
<rick_h_> Makyo: can you look at ^ as well please?
<hatch> it needs a real env qa
<Makyo> Sure
<hatch> thanks guys
<bac> hatch: you going to land a juju-gui branch soon? let me know when you do and :shipit:
<hatch> bac: the doc one wasn't good enough?
<hatch> or do we need another test?
<bac> hatch: another, i didn't have the site setup for comingsoon to get built properly
<hatch> ohh ok
<hatch> one is getting qa's so hopefully that'll pass ok and it can be landed
<kadams54> Makyo: are you QAing hatch's PR in a real env?
<Makyo> Yeah
<kadams54> I gave it a whirl but ran into problems. Trying to decide if I should try to wade through them or throw my hands up and just review.
<hatch> kadams54: you should really just work in Ubuntu :)
<kadams54> Some day
<hatch> I made a small change to my tests and now they hang
<hatch> :/
<hatch> iphone users - can iphones auto sync photos to icloud?
<teslanick> Yes
<hatch> mom has an old iphone which she says no longer syncs to icloud
<hatch> wanted to make sure it ever did ;)
<teslanick> Pretty sure all my photos sync to icloud. Actually, it's all the images I put in my photo library, which is a pain. There are a few meme pictures in my "photo album" now. :|
<hatch> haha
<hatch> kadams54: did you push your branch? I dont' see it
<kadams54> hatch: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/666
<kadams54> PR#666 - ominous.
<teslanick> HALLOWEEN WAS WEEKS AGO
<hatch> well 666 is only ominous if you believe in the most recent religions and not the ones which the new ones were based on
<hatch> (old roomie was a religious studies major) 
<hatch> :P
 * hatch <----- buzkillington
<teslanick> Note that the real "number of the beast" or whatever is 616. The current "666" is a translation error.
<hatch> oh interesting
 * hatch gets 616 shirts made up for the emo kids
<jrwren> 616 is a nearby areacode. grand rapids, I think.
<hatch> are they all deamons?
<teslanick> well there you go.
<hatch> horns, red
<hatch> you know the type
<kadams54> hatch, Makyo: crap, sorry, just realized I pushed the wrong branch for that PR. Hold off on QA for a few minutes while I straighten things out.
<hatch> kadams54: np I'm still reviewing huws 
<hatch> yours got bumped ;)
<rick_h_> hatch: you see http://www.fse.guru/2-years-with-angular ?
<hatch> I have not
<hatch> I will read it later though
<hatch> kadams54: you pulled that PR down?
<hatch> oh I thought you were just going to update it
<hatch> :)
<hatch> nm, ping when ready
<kadams54> hatch: Yeah, https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/667
<hatch> cool 
<hatch> kadams54: so the status bar seems a few pixels too high in it's little box 
<kadams54> Makyo: ^ New PR ready for QA.
<hatch> does it look like that to you too?
<hatch> maybe it's just an illusion :)
<kadams54> hatch: No, not particularly.
<kadams54> FWIW, I didn't change any CSS for this - just shifted stuff around in the HTML.
<kadams54> So visually the status bar is the same.
<hatch> That add units header sure looks bad now haha
<hatch> kadams54: so the scale up container element...it was missing before?
<hatch> was it just working by chance?
<kadams54> No, wasn't working by chance.
<kadams54> The container element was a new div rather than an existing one.
<kadams54> serviceOverview appended that div into its container, which guaranteed that it would always come first.
<kadams54> Since I needed the status bar div to come first, I had to switch to having a pre-existing placeholder div which would be passed in as the container to scaleUp.
<kadams54> hatch: Your gripes about the Add Unit header are worth mentioning to luca. I just double-checked the mocks attached to the bug and there's no header there. The status bar is almost merged with the scaleUp UI.
<kadams54> hatch, luca: here's the mock: http://cl.ly/image/1C1c0i1k0Q2e
<kadams54> And here's the current impl: http://cl.ly/image/2U3D3X0y0N3r
<kadams54> I don't think it would be too hard to pull the header out as part of this branch.
<hatch> well you now have 2 +1's so might as well just land it and we can follow-up late
<hatch> r 
<luca> kadams54: well, it’s positioned better at least :)
<hatch> luca:  you'll have to take a look once it lands, the header kind of looks out of placed
<hatch> it doesn't really look like it 'belongs' to anything
<luca> kadams54: hatch Makyo we did come up with a new way of displaying this in Nuremberg
<hatch> yeah? 
<hatch> have any mocks to look ati?
<luca> kadams54: hatch Makyo I haven’t wireframed it yet but we made some great improvements
<hatch> ohh ok
<kadams54> OK
<hatch> I know it's been a tough problem to solve
<luca> kadams54: hatch Makyo no…and I remember now that it was actually with Huw
<luca> i’ll send my notes on it
<hatch> huw was in nuremberg?
<kadams54> luca, hatch: for what it's worth, here's how things would look if I just dropped the <h2>: http://cl.ly/image/470F3H3f1n1d
<hatch> or are you thinking brussels?
<hatch> heh name dropping destinations
<hatch> :P
<kadams54> I prefer that and it's a simple change, esp. if we're going to rework that shortly.
<hatch> kadams54: need bigger shot
<hatch> more context of the inspector :)
<kadams54> http://cl.ly/image/293x1t170a24
<hatch> yeah that's much nicer imho
<hatch> kadams54: I also see your cache is broken again ;)
<kadams54> Yes
<kadams54> Eternally
<hatch> and your fonts are way more bold
<hatch> very odd...
<kadams54> I wonder if that's just Chrome/Mac
<kadams54> hatch, Makyo: pushed the dropped header.
<luca> kadams54: hatch I have to run but I sent the info via peeps
<kadams54> I gotta run for my doctor appt. but will get this landed and finish my other QA after.
<hatch> rick_h_: I shared a vid on G+ this weekend about some really cool stuff coming in chrome wrt offline/app-like performance
<hatch> a lot of which would really speed the gui up
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I have been meaning to look at it
<kadams54> rick_h_: you asked me to QA a card in standup, but now I forget which one…
<rick_h_> kadams54: I think we're ok. I think it was storefront and I looked at it and have questions/etc
<kadams54> OK. Starting in on the switchboard integration.
<teslanick> hatch: Is that serviceworker stuff?
<rick_h_> man, the wind is trying to huff and puff and blow my house down
<kadams54> rick_h_: yeah, it knocked my recycling over. My porch is a mess of plastic and cardboard right now.
<hatch> teslanick: yup
<hatch> uiteam - they are starting on my place so I may or may not get kicked offline :)
<teslanick> This is pretty impressive - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=px-J9Ghvcx4
<kadams54> hatch: geez, is your fiber under perpetual construction?
<hatch> kadams54: no this time it's new gas meter
<hatch> and power meter
<hatch> unless they run into issues
<hatch> so...yeah
<kadams54> Like cutting your fiber
<kadams54> ;-)
<hatch> teslanick: yeah that demo is awesome
<hatch> kadams54: lol exactly
<kadams54> teslanick, hatch: pretty sweet
<hatch> teslanick: serviceworker - what appcache was supposed to be ;)
<hatch> there is also some really cool manifest stuff wrt meta tags
<hatch> so that we don't need to put 100 meta tags at the top of every page
<jrwren> we have 50+mph winds right now. I'm amazed that I have power.
<hatch> nice!
 * hatch grabs kite - heads to Detroit
<jrwren> its frame had better be made of something strong.
<rick_h_> Wind
<rick_h_> SW 28 mph gusting to 50 mph
<hatch> bac: I'm about to shippit a branch
<hatch> jrwren: no frame :)
<hatch> jrwren: http://www.kittyhawk.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/L8G0244-e1328583281953-780x300.jpg
<hatch> just a random pic 
<hatch> it's like an airfoil - it uses the airflow to inflate 
<jrwren> hatch: whoa, cool.
<teslanick> hatch: It's almost like having a real programming language helps you solve problems more effectively
 * teslanick glares at CSS.
<kadams54> jrwren: yeah, it helps to realize that when hatch talks about a kite, he doesn't mean the one we all played with as kids :-)
<bac> hatch: kadams54 beat you to it.  let's see if his updates comingsoon properly
<hatch> kadams54: jrwren haha no, mine are 5 - 14m of area :)
<kadams54> bac: ah yes… hatch was too slow :-)
<hatch> lol
<hatch> teslanick: haha yeah I've spent many a unable to sleep nights nerding out on how to make a better css :)
<hatch> so far I've come up empty
<teslanick> A simple "box model shader" API, written for JS, that uses the "top down" model that React uses.
<teslanick> SOLVING THE PROBLEM ONCE AND FOR ALL
<hatch> ok well there ARE solutions to the problem - just none that I think are any better
<bac> uiteam: great, http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/juju-ui/version.js is updated for kadams54-away recent landing
<rick_h_> bac: woot ty much!
<hatch> nice! good work bac
<bac> hatch: your blog post is nice but my install was much simpler as i blew away os x
<hatch> ohh ok
<hatch> yeah for ppl with new apple hardware you definitely don't want to do that if you want things to work :)
<hatch> maybe 16.04?
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I don't even know where to start to write drivers for the webcam
<hatch> and I'd imagine there aren't many new MBP users who run ubuntu who are also driver authors :)
<bac> hatch: i plan to close the lid and just ssh to it
<bac> hatch: don't plan on it being my desktop
<hatch> I have an oldish unused mac mini that i'd like to turn into my work machine - but I find I leave my desk and work around the house too much
<hatch> so I'm thinking to think of a workflow that will make it less painful
<hatch> working over ssh is too slow for me
<rick_h_> it depends on the kind of work
<rick_h_> browser work is a bit harder for sure
<hatch> yeah - and I don't do any browser work ;)
<rick_h_> :P
<hatch> I was thinking some kind of an automatic rsync
<rick_h_> ugh
<hatch> so as soon as the machine boots it syncs the home directory
<kadams54> bac: woot!
<hatch> rick_h_: I was also thinking of running a parallels vm on the mini, and on my laptop so when I leave I can copy it over
<hatch> but that's probably worse than rsync lol
<hatch> ffs promises
<hatch> that is all
<teslanick> ur doin' it wrogn.
<teslanick> ;)
<hatch> lol
 * jrwren sings promises promises.
<teslanick> hatch: http://2014.jsconf.eu/speakers/james-coglan-practical-functional-programming-pick-two.html - We disagree about Promises, but I think this is worth a watch even if you're a Promiseskeptic.
<rick_h_> hatch: just remember, it's all about the implementation :P
<hatch> lol - hey I think promises are awesome - just not ones which implicitly throw() 
<teslanick> Promiskeptik. Darn.
<hatch> I am actually somewhat interested about promise + generator combo
<hatch> would be nice for us and large complex imports
<hatch> s/and/with
<teslanick> How do you mean?
<hatch> lemme find the video
<hatch> one sec
<hatch> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbKWsbJ76-s
<hatch> sorry it's long
<hatch> well 31min
<hatch> but it does a better job outlining what I'm talking about :)
<teslanick> Oh yeah, promises + generators is great. I was mostly curious about the large/complex imports part.
<teslanick> I wrote some code that implements core.async-style channels and blocks using promises + generators.
<hatch> ohh when people drop a 20+ service with many machines and stuff onto tha canvas
<hatch> and we need to parse it all out, and deploy it
<teslanick> Aha
<teslanick> And there's a lot of asynchrony there
<hatch> well async and sync haha
<hatch> it's a syncy mess
<teslanick> Here's what I was fooling with - https://gist.github.com/nhusher/9511044
<teslanick> Channels have three functions: put, take, and close.
<hatch> interesting I'll have to take a look later
<hatch> right now I"m fighting with tests failing when run with the rest of the suite
<rick_h_> hatch: when the export thing is landed let me know. I think it might be worth doing a release update after that on the gui
<teslanick> Rough. I'll leave you alone
<rick_h_> hatch: if we can squeeze it in cool, else we'll wait for next release. We're |--| close to our weekly cycle so no problem either way
<hatch> rick_h_: that's done
<hatch> and landed
<hatch> I'm fighting with the charmstore stuff
<rick_h_> hatch: oh, crap ok 
<hatch> apparently the tests faill dramatically when I try and remove the icon stuff from v3 because so many of the tests rely on that
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> yea, there was a test helper to be used to mock it out
<hatch> Makyo: I've now removed all of the old iconpath stuff https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/662
<hatch> 33 files changed...oy 
<rick_h_> hatch: so why does that code go away vs just getting updated?
<hatch> not sure I understand the question
<hatch> why did I remove it from charmworld.js?
<hatch> so that it would fall on its face hard if anyone tried to use it :0
<rick_h_> hatch: so why did you have to touch all those points
<hatch> because those old places use a stubbed version of apiv3
<hatch> so it's now a stubbed version of apiv4
<hatch> different method name
<hatch> iconpath to getIconPath
<rick_h_> ok, I see so it didn't go away just needed a lot of rewording
<hatch> oh no it's gone
<hatch> I deleted the iconpath method from charmworld.js
<hatch> all the tests are converted to use the new method in the new api
<hatch> and everything in the code now uses the apiv4 method
<hatch> so any icons being fetched are being fetched from v4
<hatch> which also means this branch cannot land until the next v4 api update
<rick_h_> working on getting it through CI now
<rick_h_> darn mojo CI got me with a failure for some reason
<hatch> yeah no problem - I don't want to land this branch until after we cut the next release
<hatch> just to be safe :)
<hatch> kadams54: 662 is ready for its final review and qa - but it won't be landed until after we cut the next release
<hatch> so probably wednesdayish
<kadams54> ok
#juju-gui 2014-11-25
<hatch> lazyPower: ping
<hatch> lazyPower: mbruzek1 https://github.com/hatched/ghost-charm/issues/27
<mbruzek1> hatch I saw that
<mbruzek1> I will give it a shot as soon as I can
<lazyPower> hatch: same
<hatch> awesome :)
<mbruzek1> thanks for the update
<mbruzek1> The ghost charm is really nice
<hatch> now if I can only figure out the apache charm for url redirects I could transfer my own blog haha
<mbruzek1> hatch how do I try it out?  branch your git repo?
<mbruzek1> clone?
<mbruzek1> nevermind I figured it out while typing my question
<jrwren> hatch: honestly, I don't grok the apache charm. IMO it is easier to fork the charm and change it for my own purposes and just use that. :)
<hatch> jrwren: yeah I was thinking that, but even that seams like it's way complicated
<hatch> I may have to write my own since I can't seem to get the author to respond to my q's :)
<hatch> lazyPower: ^ there is probably a community issue here somewhere :)
<jrwren> hatch: I don't know. It depends on how well written the apache charm is. Should be as simple as fork, edit http.conf tempate.
<jrwren> hatch: another option, depending on your goals is to include apache in your web app charm. For simple configs is likely doesn't make much sense without.
<hatch> yeah I just need to add a single line redirect from the ghost charm into the apache charm on relation
<lazyPower> you send a base64 vhost config when using apache
<lazyPower> or you can wait for the nginx charm to land and use a modern httpd
<hatch> not sure I want to wait until 2016 :P
<lazyPower> write your own? ;)
<hatch> haha I don't have the time to write the ghost char
<lazyPower> i did hear however that kwmonroe was doing reviews on the nginx stack
<lazyPower> like, a week ago
<lazyPower> so its probably closer to done than you think
<hatch> yeah I wonder how we can build a community around charms
<hatch> people working on them should be able to post to some forum somewhere or something
<hatch> maybe add discourse to jujucharms.com?
<lazyPower> i would say a section on discourse would be an excellent start
<lazyPower> but as it stands now - we're getting dangerously close to too many sources of information
<lazyPower> we have reddit, juju.ubuntu.com, jujucharms.com, the mailing list, ask ubuntu
<lazyPower> just to name a few
<jrwren> I think there is charms tag on askubuntu.com
<hatch> but is there anywhere for a community to develop around charms though?
<jrwren> ah, just a juju tag which includes charms
<jrwren> hatch: askubuntu is not a bad place IMO.
<hatch> but that's only for questions
<lazyPower> right
<hatch> you can't say "hey peeps I'm making a charm for X, feature requests?"
<lazyPower> the problem i have with that is there's no place for conjecture around charm approach and sideline conversation
<jrwren> it would be nice if there was a juju portal for askubuntu, most folks won't go to the effort of searching just juju tags there.
<lazyPower> discourse would be an ideal place
<hatch> there is discourse.ubuntu.com
<hatch> maybe we could make a section on there?
<jrwren> hatch: you just volonteered!
<hatch> linked from jujucharms of course
<lazyPower> wish castro was around this week
<lazyPower> i would also ping rick_h_ and see if something like that would fit in sub-navigation of jujucharms.com
<lazyPower> as well as poke ze list
<rick_h_> lazyPower: who da what?
<jrwren> or maybe just http://discourse.ubuntu.com/c/cloud-and-server  done!
<lazyPower> rick_h_: <3
 * rick_h_ was on call and not watching whatever is going by
<jrwren> so... it exists, and none of us knew about it. That is telling :(
<lazyPower> hatch: if you want something like that to be the official garden for our community to grow - it has to be included in the official site(s)
<jrwren> http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/category-definition-for-ubuntu-cloud-and-server/84/1
<hatch> lazyPower: agreed
<hatch> I can fire an email to get some others input
<rick_h_> lazyPower: so no main level nav item but if you want to link/put info into the community nav item of the page I'm cool with it
<rick_h_> lazyPower: file a bug with the requirements and we'll work with design and put something together
<hatch> there is a community nav?
<rick_h_> if the deploy ever goes out there is yes
<hatch> oh lol ok
<rick_h_> it's the latest page of content that ant did and will hopefully be live later today
<rick_h_> along with the docs and other improvements
<hatch> oh cool - that does sound like a possible place to put a link to that 
<rick_h_> it's base don 'blocks' of content so I'd suggest putting something together with design, much like the 'about' page I think
<rick_h_> lazyPower: any questions find me and we can chat and I can point you in the right direction
<hatch> by default juju and the gui sorts the configuration options alphabetically which makes my config descriptions make no sense
<hatch> could we format them as they are in the yaml?
<hatch> I'll file a bug so we can discuss
<hatch> annnnnnnd submitted https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1396201
<mup> Bug #1396201: Sort charm config options to match yaml order <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396201>
<lazyPower> rick_h_: ack ty
<hatch> lazyPower: ghost also added postgres support which is kind of cool
<hatch> frankban: Can you respond to this comment in review? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/662/files#r20842506
<frankban> hatch: looking
<frankban> hatch: that's true, for local charms we get the icon from the juju-core HTTPS API. see getLocalCharmFileUrl in go.js
<hatch> alright thanks
<hatch> I'll have to update the icon method to support this stuff
<kwmonroe> lazyPower: hatch:  the latest 'website' subordinate works pretty well for nginx (not yet for apache). it sets up a vhost based on content pulled from a git/bzr branch.  check it out at https://demo.jujucharms.com/~ibm-demo/trusty/website-0/?text=website#readme.  needs a few tweaks, but it's simpler than the apache charm.  no config yet for url redirs, but i'll put that on the list for the next pass.
<hatch> kwmonroe: cool I'll check it out a little later. My main interest is to be able to allow the users of the Ghost charm to provide a regex/string for url rewriting which would then get passed to apache/nginx on relation so that they could import their blogs from tumblr, wordpress etc
<hatch> plus it's a little self serving because that's exactly what I need to do lol
<kwmonroe> roger that hatch
<hatch> kwmonroe: so are you going to get this charm promoted? 
<hatch> I suppose I also need load balancing too...
<hatch> to balance between the units
<kwmonroe> yeah hatch.. promotion is in the cards.. though there's a bit of work to get the nginx subordinates in sync (in terms of config naming, readmes, etc).
<kwmonroe> hatch: for balancing, are you a haproxy kind of guy, or would you rather nginx do the balancing too?
<hatch> kwmonroe: well atm I have it being done via the apache relation
<hatch> I dont' really care what does the balancing tbh
<kwmonroe> ack
<hatch> redirects need to be real http redirects however (need to keep the seo)
<hatch> and the load balancing would be nice to have sticky balancing so that users could log in without the risk of being sent to another unit
<hatch> there will also likely need to be a caching layer in there somwhere
<kwmonroe> nginx sounds like a good balancer/cacher then.  it'll do the http layer, but leaves other tcp traffic alone
<kwmonroe> anywho, i'll put a pad to paper after i load up on cranberry sauce.  good things will come out.
<hatch> haha awesome
<hatch> if you need any testers lemme know :)
<kwmonroe> cool, thx
<hatch> http://www.prairie-towns.com/index.html :)
<teslanick> *something something something* mean joke about canada.
<teslanick> :_
<teslanick> :)
<hatch> lol
<teslanick> I joke because I actually really like Canada. Part of the reason I live just south o' the border.
<hatch> close as you can get while keeping your heath care and .....oh
<hatch> :P
<hatch> yeah - easy target I know
<teslanick> FREEDHUM
<teslanick> BTW http://www.harkavagrant.com/index.php?id=364
<hatch> lol
<hatch> that actually happened?
<teslanick> Totally did
<hatch> haha oh boy
<teslanick> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fenian_raids
<teslanick> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Eccles_Hill - the only reason I know about it
<hatch> yikes they got it handed to them
<teslanick> Right? There were a lot of holes with that plan.
<teslanick> These photos rock
<teslanick> http://www.prairie-towns.com/alsask-images.html - Alask, Saskatoon. Say that a few times fast.
<teslanick> Sorry Saskatchewan.
<hatch> haha yeah
<hatch> rick_h_: ok I fixed that issue you found in the PR - whenever you get a moment it's ready for another look
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, otp but we can sync up in a little bit 
<hatch> yeah np
<hatch> I'm just going to hop on huws branch now
<rick_h_> hatch: ty much
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, let's chat, standup please
<hatch> ok joining
<hatch> lunching
<fabrice> rick_h_: I have updated the PR like we discussed, they are ready to go after 2 second review for the 3 remaining ones
<fabrice> uiteam: have a good night
<rick_h_> fabrice: thanks, just finished up last bit and starting reviews. They'll be done in the AM
<rick_h_> fabrice: ty and have a good evening
<mhilton> fabrice: good night
<Makyo> uiteam stepping out over lunch to refill prescriptions, back in a few.
#juju-gui 2014-11-26
<rick_h_> arosales: made it finally https://jujucharms.com/docs/ and https://jujucharms.com/community we'll be updating and moving it forward more but got basically two releases (3wk of updates since launch) out today
<arosales> rick_h_, \o/
 * arosales taking a look now
<arosales> rick_h_, thanks for the hard work
<arosales> rick_h_, and UI team I mean :-)
<rick_h_> arosales: thanks for your patience. I know it can be frustrating as it takes time to get it settled and running smooth
<rick_h_> big strides this last week 
<arosales> you guys said it would land, so we trusted you :-) and you delivered 
<hatch> Makyo: have you looked at svg spriting by modifying the viewbox in the browser? It's a pretty cool idea
<Makyo> hatch, oh, hmm, hadn
<Makyo> hadn't thought of that before.
<Makyo> Pretty obvious, come to think of it.
<hatch> right? lol
<hatch> lemme find the link
<hatch> Makyo: http://css-tricks.com/svg-fragment-identifiers-work/
<Makyo> hatch, rock on, I'll keep that up
<hatch> I too didn't even think of it - once I saw this I was like 'why ever use icon fonts' 
<hatch> :D
<Makyo> Damn, that's stupid easy.
<Makyo> We could put that in the GUI no problem
<Makyo> Well, "no problem"
<Makyo> Qualifier quotes.
<hatch> haha yeah I wonder if it would work well for bundle vis stuff
<hatch> ship all the svg elements in one sprite
<Makyo> hatch, that stuff is all included within the SVG, so it makes less sense.
<hatch> oh is it? I thought it was making a ton of http requests
<Makyo> One per charm, but the solution to that isn't spriting, it's embedding the charm icons in the bundle vis in the defs section.
<Makyo> Which is basically how SVG views work, except within the document, sorta like relative anchors.
<hatch> ahhh gotcha
<bac> hatch: found something new.
<hatch> oh?
<bac> find an exposed service.  unexpose it, don't commit, and then expose again.
<bac> when i commit, it shows two changes.  i select 'clear all changes' but then the service gets unexposed anyway
<bac> yay, i found a gui bug.  makes up for the last two months of neglecting my qa day!
<hatch> hah yup definitely a UI bug
<hatch> good find
<hatch> thanks
<bac> hatch: you want i should file that?
<hatch> of course
<hatch> it's a bug isn't it?
<hatch> :)
<bac> hatch: also note i made a card for 'make sysdeps' on juju-gui
<bac> all those steps in HACKING.rst should be replaced with 'make sysdeps'
<hatch> yusssssssss
<hatch> make sysdeps however needs to be smart enough to know if it's on precise/trusty though
<hatch> different packages
<bac> piece o' cake
<bac> uiteam: the new ci is up and i've asked rick_h_ to swap over the DNS. let me know if you see problems.
<rick_h_> bac: updated
<bac> rick_h_: fast.  what is our TTL -- 3 seconds?
<rick_h_> heh, no idea. I'm lazy and use the domain providers dns 
<hatch> rick_h_: updates have been completed to the charmstore v4 getIconPath stuff
<hatch> boy that took a long time to test/make sure I didn't miss one haha
<hatch> uiteam I'm starting the release process, noone land anything into the gui for the next big, thx
<bac> hatch: if we wanted to we could turn off the jenkins lander job
<bac> but it is just you, me, and the crickets today
<hatch> nah - there are no open pr's besides mine so I'm pretty sure it's safe
<hatch> :)
<hatch> bac:  r u with me all week? Or you gone tomorrow too?
<bac> hatch: i'm a real 'merican.  i only take off thursday and friday
<hatch> lol 
<hatch> na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na QA.....QA.....QA
<hatch> I'd love a `make release` target :)
<hatch> sure it would take hours to run, but wow would that be cool
<hatch> bac: I think something broked with ci....my latest branch apparently triggered the ci run but it was never actually started 
<hatch> https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/662 shows that one should be running but nothing is
<bac> hatch: that's the one we shot in the head, many times
<bac> hatch: can you push up a new commit to retrigger?
<hatch> I just did a couple hours ago
<hatch> it needs it again?
<bac> uh, sure
<hatch> lol ok 
<hatch> looks like either ec2 hates me or the gui charm just stopped deploying
<hatch> *sigh*
<hatch> GUI release has been made, charms not yet updated but the repo can now be landed too again
<rick_h_> hatch: <3 ty 
#juju-gui 2014-11-27
<hatch> lazyPower: hey I've updated the bzr repo for Ghost, do I need to set the bug as incomplete again?
<hatch> marcoceppi: hey you wouldn't happen to be around?
<frankban> uiteam call in 8 kanban now
<hatch> our charm linter sure likes to log to stdout
<hatch> holy
<hatch> lol
<hatch> hahaha this made me laugh out loud https://twitter.com/iamdevloper/status/537974568389189632
<hatch> uiteam so it's had reviews and had quite a few changes since then I'd really like it if I could get another QA before I land this https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/662
<hatch> charmtests have passed
<hatch> uiteam so where is lp:charms/juju-gui on launchpad?
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> ahoy
#juju-gui 2014-11-28
<frankban> rogpeppe1, mhilton : do you have time to take another look at https://github.com/juju/charmstore/pull/233 ?
<rogpeppe1> frankban: gimme 10 minutes :)
<frankban> rogpeppe1: sure thanks
<mhilton> frankban: I'm just trying to QA it now.
<rogpeppe> frankban: sorry, a very long 10 minutes. now looking :)
<frankban> :-)
<rogpeppe> mhilton, frankban: the review for my xml changes is now at https://codereview.appspot.com/179540043/ as requested by brad fitz.
<frankban> rogpeppe: great, thanks for the link
<rogpeppe> now with much better testing coverage and a fix resulting from that
<rogpeppe> frankban: reviewed
<frankban> rogpeppe: thanks
 * frankban lunches
#juju-gui 2014-11-30
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2015-11-25
<cory_fu> I'm getting a report of an intermittent install hook failure from the juju-gui charm.  It's failing in apt-get install, but the error output is getting swallowed: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13503590/
<cory_fu> I can't reproduce it myself, and it's intermittent for them.  Any suggestions?
<hatch> cory_fu: sorry no idea here. Is it possible they have network issues?
<cory_fu> Yeah, it could be
<cory_fu> I don't really know much about their environment
<hatch> I have seen apt install failures like that but they were always caused by network issues on the machine
<hatch> the intermittent nature also makes me think about a network issue
<cory_fu> hatch: Seems reasonable to me, though it makes it tough that the error output is being swallowed.  Any idea why the charm is doing that?
<hatch> no, sorry I have no idea....
<cory_fu> https://github.com/juju/juju-gui-charm/pull/6
<cory_fu> Created a small PR to avoid swallowing the error
<rick_h_> bac or jcsackett ^ fyi
<hatch> cory_fu: awesome thanks!!! Sorry I was just otp when we were chatting before :)
<cory_fu> np
<hatch> bac can you take a look at cory_fu's pr ^
